# Breaking Bad - S05E14 - 09/15/2013



## GoPackGo

OMG. This is intense! Poor Jesse, forced to cook for Todd and Co.


----------



## GoPackGo

Damn impressed that the people who live on Negra Arroyo Lane didn't spoil that scene for the rest of us.


----------



## GoPackGo

Walter is a bastard.


----------



## BradJW

I think Walter is dead now. He's Heisenberg only at this point.


----------



## astrohip

Holy *****. One of the most intense hours of TV I've ever seen.


----------



## Philosofy

I guess Hank's not gonna win now. 

I thought of an appropriate ending, which is kind of moot now. Walt beats everyone, and on his deathbed finds out Flynn is now addicted to meth.


----------



## jkeegan

Wow..

This was a very tough episode to watch.

At first it was like "Gomez.. And Hank... The pleading for Hank.. Walt loses all of his money."..

Then it turned out Jack left him a barrel ($10,000,000)...

Then Walt says "Pinkman"

Then Walt stops them to tell Jesse that he watched Jane die.

It was very tough to watch after that. I'm sure that's how some of you have felt all season. It was tough to watch.

I did appreciate how it started out, with the flashback.

Walt Jr knows..

How many people are going to misunderstand Walt's phone call to Skyler? She certainly got it. That's obviously why he had to take Holly (although I can imagine a slight chance that he initially took her without thinking, but I prefer thinking he needed her to back up the call).

We saw someone actually get in the car. Somehow glad to see that it's not a scam where they take your money and then just shoot you in the desert.

Excellent episode, exactly what it needed to be, but it was tough to watch. Can't wait to watch it again.


----------



## mostman

My chest hurts. For real. First I thought Jesse was toast. Then Flynn. Then Holly. Uggggh. 

Was that scene where Jesse saw the birds a callback to an earlier episode? And what about the place where he bought the truck? Have we seen that place before?


----------



## Bierboy

This had to be the most intense "hour" of television I've seen since The Shield....unbelievable, Emmy-worthy on so many counts...wow...I'm speechless....


----------



## Turtleboy

jkeegan said:


> How many people are going to misunderstand Walt's phone call to Skyler? She certainly got it. That's obviously why he had to take Holly (although I can imagine a slight chance that he initially took her without thinking, but I prefer thinking he needed her to back up the call).


Well, explain it then.


----------



## betts4

Wow. And wow.

I thought Skylar or Flynn was going to die from falling on the knife. 

I had to pause at the spot when Walt told Jesse about Jane. 

And Jesse cooking for Todd/Lydia. Good call on Todd's part - at least for them. Not so much for Jesse. 

Great episode.


----------



## BradJW

jkeegan said:


> How many people are going to misunderstand Walt's phone call to Skyler? She certainly got it. That's obviously why he had to take Holly (although I can imagine a slight chance that he initially took her without thinking, but I prefer thinking he needed her to back up the call).


Just to make sure I didn't misunderstand, give us your synopsis.

And I think I'm gonna watch that scene again real soon.


----------



## Bierboy

Creator Vince Gilligan called this ep his favorite of the series...although that article has some misinformation on who, from past eps, appeared in it. Apparently IMDB listed many of them, but they didn't appear.


----------



## jsmeeker

ohhhh..... WOW!!!!



Eff Me...


That was some hard core stuff



DAMN!!!!!!



He told Jesse about Jane. Told him about Jane.

Effffffff!!!



And then the way he told off Skyler..



DAMN!!!


----------



## jkeegan

Turtleboy said:


> Well, explain it then.


Seriously? I figured people here would get it..

He did that for her. Of course he knew the police were there (he heard Walt Jr call them - that's why he fled alone). He called and yelled at her, giving her an out. He let her appear at least somewhat innocent (even if complicit to an extent). He yelled at her, and told her that she didn't obey him. He painted himself as the sole bad guy, to save his family.


----------



## GoPackGo

Turtleboy said:


> Well, explain it then.


My thoughts too. What is the hidden meaning that we're missing?


----------



## Turtleboy

Bierboy said:


> Creator Vince Gilligan called this ep his favorite of the series...although that article has some misinformation on who, from past eps, appeared in it.


Except the article wasn't accurate at all.


----------



## mwhip

GoPackGo said:


> Damn impressed that the people who live on Negra Arroyo Lane didn't spoil that scene for the rest of us.


I was in Albuquerque this weekend and went by the house, if only I would have thought to look for the skid marks!


----------



## WRX09MD

Great episode. This is crazy!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

GoPackGo said:


> Walter is a bastard.


Yes, but a lot of what he said to Skyler seemed to be for show. He's trying to look like more of a bastard than he actually is.

Which is going some!


Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suspect the final tally will be Gomie dead, Hank wounded, Jesse hiding in the desert. I think there's still too much endgame left for Jesse and Hank to be out of it just yet.


Hey, I was right!

For about 12 minutes. Including flashback, titles, and commercial break.

But still, I was right!


----------



## dswallow

Awesome. Good riddance Hank; just wish Marie could've experienced more of it for all her meddling and holier-than-though attitude. I was really hoping Walt would return to the car wash before they started talking to Walt Jr., though. That splinter of the story now is following the obvious path to protect his family, as much as he can protect them at this point.


----------



## MegaHertz67

Damn that was intense. I assume next episode catches up to the beginning of the season when Walt comes back to town. Only about 100 minutes left. It's gonna be great. 

My wife, who does not watch, kept walking into the room and talking to me. I would pause, politely answer whatever question was, and go back to the show. The fifth time she came in was when Flynn was calling the cops. I paused the TiVo and gave her the Heisenberg death glare and didn't answer her question. She got mad at me and said I was the jerk. 

In her defense, this is not a show she would ever watch, and the only time she sat down in the same room as I watched was when they were buying the car wash. So she calls it "that car wash show."


----------



## BradJW

OK, watched it again. He did provide some cover for Skylar. He knew the police were listening and he wanted her to be able to play the victim card. He did a good job with that phone call.


----------



## billboard_NE

jkeegan said:


> Seriously? I figured people here would get it..
> 
> He did that for her. Of course he knew the police were there (he heard Walt Jr call them - that's why he fled alone). He called and yelled at her, giving her an out. He let her appear at least somewhat innocent (even if complicit to an extent). He yelled at her, and told her that she didn't obey him. He painted himself as the sole bad guy, to save his family.


I'll buy that, good point.


----------



## jsmeeker

I totally thought Skylar was gonna get stabbed.


----------



## Bierboy

Turtleboy said:


> Except the article wasn't accurate at all.


How do you figure? Only thing I saw that was inaccurate was the list of past characters who were supposed to appear...do you "know" that this wasn't Gilligan's favorite episode of the series? Or are you just trying to be contrary?


----------



## danterner

jkeegan said:


> Seriously? I figured people here would get it..
> 
> He did that for her. Of course he knew the police were there (he heard Walt Jr call them - that's why he fled alone). He called and yelled at her, giving her an out. He let her appear at least somewhat innocent (even if complicit to an extent). He yelled at her, and told her that she didn't obey him. He painted himself as the sole bad guy, to save his family.


Yes, that's totally what happened. Though I didn't get it until near the end of the conversation, where he was in tears but still talking tough. He made sure to say "I built this, me, alone" (or words to that effect) - trying to give her an out.

This was a fantastic episode.

Holy moley, will I be sad to see this series go.

Why are these final episodes only 6 minutes long?! (Well, at least that's how it feels to me).


----------



## betts4

Loved Todd saying "let's cook" as he was putting the suit on.


----------



## jsmeeker

Surely Hank has notes. What about the confessions from Jesse? Can't the cops figure out that Skylar had to be more aware about it? The money in the car wash? They can figure that out.


Anyway... When you saw Gomie lying there dead and Hank with a wound, you just knew Hank was gonna be killed with a shot to the head. But you had to just wait for it.


----------



## Turtleboy

Bierboy said:


> How do you figure? Only thing I saw that was inaccurate was the list of past characters who were supposed to appear...do you "know" that this wasn't Gilligan's favorite episode of the series? Or are you just trying to be contrary?


I'm talking bout the list.


----------



## thebigmo

How brilliant of it of Todd to make sure he can keep Jesse around at least long enough to learn how to cook better? Can't wait to see how this finishes.


----------



## Bierboy

Turtleboy said:


> I'm talking bout the list.


Yes, and that's exactly what I said in the post....


----------



## danterner

jsmeeker said:


> What about the confessions from Jesse?


Jesse told Todd about the tape and where to find it at the house (meaning his taped confession, at Hank's house). That's what he was pleading about, as Todd was hauling him up from out of the oubliette. Presumably, all evidence of Jesse's confession is now gone.


----------



## betts4

The show is just incredible for so many little things. 

The shots earlier in the episode of the phone and the knife block and Skylar answering it. Then back to it again same shot - knives and phone, but this time with Skylar getting the chef's knife out. 

It would have been amusing/ironic to have Walt find a gas mask from their first cook out there as he was rolling that barrel along.


----------



## MacThor

jkeegan, I agree. He knew the police were there. After everything that happened he was helping Skylar.

Cranston's acting in that scene was unbelievable. Growling at Skyler with all of the wrath of Heisenberg, while tears are streaming and his glasses fog up because he is heartbroken.


----------



## GoPackGo

So... Who destroys and spray paints the White residence?


----------



## Beryl

I'm so floored by this episode that I couldn't watch Low Winter Sun -- a show I enjoy. 

I expected both Skylar and Jesse to die episode and glad they are still alive -- same for the Native American who sold his truck. Walt is a bastard even though he did set up Skylar as seeming to be a victim. 

Now the Aryans have those millions to spend. 

Meth Damon is smarter than I thought.

The one good thing about this episode is that more people know about Walt now. I hope Todd and crew are discovered. Maybe Walt will do something about that.


----------



## jsmeeker

Beryl said:


> I'm so floored by this episode that I couldn't watch Low Winter Sun -- a show I enjoy.
> 
> I expected both Skylar and Jesse to die episode and glad they are still alive -- same for the Native American who sold his truck. Walt is a bastard even though he did set up Skylar as seeming to be a victim.
> 
> Now the Aryans have those millions to spend.
> 
> Meth Damon is smarter than I thought.
> 
> The one good thing about this episode is that more people know about Walt now. I hope Todd and crew are discovered. Maybe Walt will do something about that.


Walt is coming back for the rest of his money.


----------



## MacThor

GoPackGo said:


> So... Who destroys and spray paints the White residence?


Flynn.

That was a really great play by Todd (convincing Jack to spare Jesse). Now he's got Jesse as a "cook slave" and can take all the credit with Lydia.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

The gas mask was found very early on by Hank, so it couldn't have been there.

At least we now have an idea of what the M60's for!

and...


Holy [email protected]!!!


----------



## kdonnel

I need to know what happened between Marie telling Skyler to go home and Walt junior calling 911. I lost about 6 minutes of my recording to a power failure.


----------



## kdonnel

jkeegan said:


> Seriously? I figured people here would get it..
> 
> He did that for her. Of course he knew the police were there (he heard Walt Jr call them - that's why he fled alone). He called and yelled at her, giving her an out. He let her appear at least somewhat innocent (even if complicit to an extent). He yelled at her, and told her that she didn't obey him. He painted himself as the sole bad guy, to save his family.


That is what I understood as well. Skyler definitely caught on during the call.


----------



## betts4

TonyTheTiger said:


> The gas mask was found very early on by Hank, so it couldn't have been there.


I _know_ that, but still, it would have been interesting...


----------



## Bierboy

Sepinwall's take on tonight's episode. And he expounds a bit more on Heisenberg's performance on the phone to Skylar.


----------



## betts4

I wonder if Lydia comes back. She has met Jesse before. She will know it's him cooking and not Todd.

Poor Jesse, early in the show it was the left side of his face beat up and swollen, now it's the right side. How can he still look so adorable after all that! but he does!


----------



## farleyruskz

betts4 said:


> It would have been amusing/ironic to have Walt find a gas mask from their first cook out there as he was rolling that barrel along.


Screencaps are going around on Twitter showing that Walt's lost pants from episode 1 may have made an appearance tonight:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/379429269291552768


----------



## jsmeeker

kdonnel said:


> I need to know what happened between Marie telling Skyler to go home and Walt junior calling 911. I lost about 6 minutes of my recording to a power failure.


A lot.

Knife fight!!


----------



## danterner

MacThor said:


> Flynn. That was a really great play by Todd (convincing Jack to spare Jesse). Now he's got Jesse as a "cook slave" and can take all the credit with Lydia.


A better play would have been to take his share of the $70 mil and retire to Belize (the real one, not the figurative one). Why keep cooking, now? Because he's sweet on Lydia?


----------



## kdonnel

jsmeeker said:


> A lot.
> 
> Knife fight!!


I need more detail!!!!!!!


----------



## gchance

MegaHertz67 said:


> My wife, who does not watch, kept walking into the room and talking to me. I would pause, politely answer whatever question was, and go back to the show. The fifth time she came in was when Flynn was calling the cops. I paused the TiVo and gave her the Heisenberg death glare and didn't answer her question. She got mad at me and said I was the jerk.


With me, it was the kids. Most shows, we just wait until the kids are in bed, and watch whatever until they're there, but I like to watch BB live. I told them, do not bother us for the next hour, we're watching our TV show. OK, Dad, they say.

* 9-year-old was still working on her dinner (she's the slow to eat one), and I gave up waiting and started watching 20 minutes after it was recording. 5 minutes later, she said she wasn't hungry, so we put her to bed early.
* 11-year-old wanted chocolate milk
* 11-year-old couldn't handle making chocolate milk, so my wife told him no
* 11-year-old made chocolate milk anyway, got in trouble, and got sent to his room
* 9-year-old claims her boobies hurt (I KID YOU NOT)
* 11-year-old runs out to tell me he found the "Makin' Bacon Pancakes" episode of Adventure Time
* 7-year-old wants to know what "preaching a sermon" is (it's mentioned in a book she's reading)



Beryl said:


> The one good thing about this episode is that more people know about Walt now. I hope Todd and crew are discovered. Maybe Walt will do something about that.


When he took Holly and they put up the Amber Alert, my first thought was that Walt's amazingly stupid now, he'll have EVERYONE after him now. Of course that could still be in play, since even though he dropped off Holly, they'll still be on the warpath after him.

It'll be interesting to see how far he gets before being pulled back. Otherwise we don't have two more episodes. 

Does Bryan Cranston have it written in his contract that he has to be in his tidy whiteys in every one of the final 8?

The flashback was cool, but Jesse is noticeably older. It reminded me of Richie Ryan on the Highlander series. 

Greg


----------



## danterner

farleyruskz said:


> Screencaps are going around on Twitter showing that Walt's lost pants from episode 1 may have made an appearance tonight:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/379429269291552768


Chekhov's Pants


----------



## Beryl

Bierboy said:


> Sepinwall's take on tonight's episode


The comment about Skylar's despair rang true. I was thinking as she chased the truck, "that is how a mother responds to someone taking her child away!" (The reason many of us NEVER believed Susan Smith's BS story.) Anna is another actor who did a terrific job tonight.

Looking forward to a debriefing during "Talking Bad".


----------



## jsmeeker

kdonnel said:


> I need more detail!!!!!!!


Skylar drives home with Holly and Flynn. Flynn is pissed about the whole thing. They get to the house. See the pickup truck. Skylar wonders who it is. They go in and see Walt. Walt tells them to pack and get out with him RIGHT NOW> They ask about Hank. Where is hank? Blah blah blah.

Skyler gets a knife. goes after Walt. They have a knife fight. Flynn gets involved. Breaks it up. He starts to call 911. Hank gets outta there with Holly

Record another showing and watch it.

Good stuff.


----------



## Bierboy

I was amazed that, with every law enforcement official looking for Walt, he was able to sit on the side of a street with bags (and a barrel full of money) and NOT be noticed....in broad daylight. I don't know how long he was there, but it had to be awhile since Holly was dropped off at night, and he was picked up during daylight...


----------



## kdonnel

jsmeeker said:


> Skylar drives home with Holly and Flynn. Flynn is pissed about the whole thing. They get to the house. See the pickup truck. Skylar wonders who it is. They go in and see Walt. Walt tells them to pack and get out with him RIGHT NOW> They ask about Hank. Where is hank? Blah blah blah.
> 
> Skyler gets a knife. goes after Walt. They have a knife fight. Flynn gets involved. Breaks it up. He starts to call 911. Hank gets outta there with Holly
> 
> Record another showing and watch it.
> 
> Good stuff.


Thanks.


----------



## brianric

kdonnel said:


> I need more detail!!!!!!!


Encore presentation is after Talking Bad.


----------



## JohnB1000

Great stuff. I just can't believe people didn't understand Walt's call. 

Jesse said no one else knows but Marie knows plenty and it can't be that easy to raid a cops house and steal stuff right after he is suspected to be murdered.


----------



## Johnny Dancing

Why did Skylar believe Marie's story at the car wash at face value and confess everything? Marie could have easily been playing her. She should have said I want to speak to Walt or Hank before I tell you or Flynn anything.

When Walt took his baby with him I told my wife he was taking the baby to help get Skylar off the hook, she said I didn't know what I was talking about and he took the baby as a hostage. I love being right once in a while 

If a mother grabs he baby and runs out of the house would they do an Amber alert?


----------



## BradJW

If the mother was a murderer and a drug kingpin, probably.


----------



## Beryl

BradJW said:


> If the mother was a murderer and a drug kingpin, probably.


And had a son who claimed she pulled a knife on them before taking the child, definitely.

Edited - Dean Norris (Hank) actually mentioned his "Under the Dome" gig during "Talking Bad".


----------



## nyny523

Holy.

Fracking.

Cow!!!

That was INTENSE.

It was just one thing after the other. You barely had time to catch your breath, let alone absorb it ll.

WOW!!!

And whomever was saying that Anna Gunn can't act needs to have their head examined!!!


----------



## Bierboy

I'm watching Talking Bad....and now I know why I never watched it. Thought I'd give it a chance after such a good episode, but what a waste of time....mostly fluff and silliness.


----------



## ElJay

betts4 said:


> Loved Todd saying "let's cook" as he was putting the suit on.


Last cook... Then again I also heard "gaunt."


----------



## Peter000

I feel like an idiot that I didn't get Walt's intention with that last phone call (until reading this thread), that he was trying to cover for Skylar. I just thought he had gone off the deep end. Pretty brilliant.

Anyway, the episodes just keep getting more and more intense! I can't imagine what we'll see next. Well, I can, but it will never be as good as what they've in store, that's for sure.


----------



## phox_mulder

Bierboy said:


> I'm watching Talking Bad....and now I know why I never watched it. Thought I'd give it a chance after such a good episode, but what a waste of time....mostly fluff and silliness.


I've seen the last 3 episodes, and all I got from it was they say "we'll come back to that later", "we'll have more of that later", but they never do, just a lot of commercial breaks and selling of stuff on the website.

I did enjoy Samuel L. Jackson a couple weeks ago though.

phox


----------



## JohnB1000

nyny523 said:


> And whomever was saying that Anna Gunn can't act needs to have their head examined!!!


Who said that?


----------



## The Flush

It seemed like the shootout was over a lot quicker in this episode than in the last episode.


----------



## jkeegan

betts4 said:


> I thought Skylar or Flynn was going to die from falling on the knife.





jsmeeker said:


> I totally thought Skylar was gonna get stabbed.





betts4 said:


> The shots earlier in the episode of the phone and the knife block and Skylar answering it. Then back to it again same shot - knives and phone, but this time with Skylar getting the chef's knife out.


As she was walking towards the camera I said out loud "which is she reaching for.. the gun or the phone? Which is more dangerous??"..

During the rolling around with the knife, I was so afraid.. but not directly of someone being stabbed, but more by the show using such an over-used predictable cliche.. I _knew_ they wouldn't but I was afraid they just might (have someone stabbed). Glad that didn't happen.


----------



## jkeegan

Johnny Dancing said:


> Why did Skylar believe Marie's story at the car wash at face value and confess everything? Marie could have easily been playing her. She should have said I want to speak to Walt or Hank before I tell you or Flynn anything.


I kept saying "Noooooooooo....." (in a harsh commanding way) at Skyler during the whole scene.. I totally agree, she shouldn't believe anything Marie says (although maybe it's such an inevitability in her mind that all the needed was for Marie to say it to believe it).


----------



## john4200

I was hoping they would somehow fit in "Look on my works, ye Mighty, and despair!", but alas, it was only implied.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

jkeegan said:


> I kept saying "Noooooooooo....." (in a harsh commanding way) at Skyler during the whole scene.. I totally agree, she shouldn't believe anything Marie says (although maybe it's such an inevitability in her mind that all the needed was for Marie to say it to believe it).


I also think Marie's haughty, arrogant, smug superiority really helped sell it.


----------



## jkeegan

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I also think Marie's haughty, arrogant, smug superiority really helped sell it.


Agreed!


----------



## dwells

Bierboy said:


> I'm watching Talking Bad....and now I know why I never watched it. Thought I'd give it a chance after such a good episode, but what a waste of time....mostly fluff and silliness.


I agree about tonight's- it was way too silly after maybe the most dark, intense episode of TV ever


----------



## jsmeeker

Peter000 said:


> I feel like an idiot that I didn't get Walt's intention with that last phone call (until reading this thread), that he was trying to cover for Skylar. I just thought he had gone off the deep end. Pretty brilliant.


I didn't either. I mean, we had just seen Walt tell Jesse about Jane (harsh!!) moments after he asked Todd's uncle to finish the actual job he wanted him to do. (harsh!)

Walt gets home and when Skylar and the kids arrive, tells them to pack up and go. They refuse him. Then, Skylar turns on Walt. Goes after him with a knife. Actually slashes his hand. Walt goes after her. Instead of just getting the knife away from her, it really seems like he is about to kill her (harsh!!) until Junior gets involved.

So, yeah, I don't think it was too weird for me or others to think Walt was just going all total Heisenberg on everyone now. I mean, they REFUSED him. And Skylar tried to kill him. I think it was clear Skylar was no longer content with the situation.


----------



## Kamakzie

jsmeeker said:


> I totally thought Skylar was gonna get stabbed.


Me too. Holy bleep that was an intense hour of TV. RIP Gomey and Hank. Walk is a real POS!


----------



## Hank

I think under normal circumstances, in normal TV shows, we all would have picked up on Walt's final phone call.... but there were so many super intense things all happening at once (Hank dead, Jesse knows about Jane, Jesee being tortured, Walt kidnapping Holly, Walt Jr finding out, etc, etc) that that is a lot to process in the background while the show continues on pounding us with more stuff. Admittedly, I didn't fully catch on to the full meaning of the call, but I did feel a twinge of "um, Skyler would never say 'I'm sorry' to Walt like that" but I just didn't have enough mindspace to fully process that thought and the phone call. It was brilliant TV, but Vince sure didn't give us 10 seconds to think about a scene before dumping another huge scene on us.


----------



## jkeegan

Plus, it did have to be convincing enough to fool police, prosecuting attorneys, and potentially juries. Having Holly helped sell it too (and it put Skyler in the right frame of mind for when the cops got there). She _felt_ like the victim there - Walt just took her baby.


----------



## Hank

Also, up until this episode I really was rooting for Walt. Not anymore. He's just so total and completely evil with telling Jesse about Jane and letting the AB take him to beat the crap out of him and then kill him just like that. So cold and purely evil. Just moments after he's pleading for Hank's life.

But then there's a tiny part of me that thinks the flash-fowards are now Walt going back to face the AB and free Jesse from his enslavement and eventual murder. They ride off into the New Mexico sunset in a new RV. 

But upthread is probably right, he's going back for his money.


----------



## skumclown

> It seemed like the shootout was over a lot quicker in this episode than in the last episode.


I believe that last episode it was shown from multiple angles, making it appear to last a lot longer than it actually did. Common Hollywood trickery.
This episode had the real time shootout so that we knew there weren't just "bullets flying everywhere".

Also,

Holy Sh**!!


----------



## jsmeeker

Hank said:


> Also, up until this episode I really was rooting for Walt. Not anymore. He's just so total and completely evil with telling Jesse about Jane and letting the AB take him to beat the crap out of him and then kill him just like that. So cold and purely evil. Just moments after he's pleading for Hank's life.
> 
> But then there's a tiny part of me that thinks the flash-fowards are now Walt going back to face the AB and free Jesse from his enslavement and eventual murder. They ride off into the New Mexico sunset in a new RV.
> 
> But upthread is probably right, he's going back for his money.


I was actually gonna get onto Team Walt once we knew Todd's Uncle and crew were gonna get Walt's money. But it was fleeting because of what happened after that.


----------



## JohnB1000

I'm still a bit worried that the final 2eps are going to be about Walt v Jack, but Jesse is still around to be involved. I really did think he was a goner for a moment there. 

I understand not immediately realizing what Walt was doing but after it went on and Skylar realized, it was just so obvious.


----------



## BitbyBlit

jkeegan said:


> He did that for her. Of course he knew the police were there (he heard Walt Jr call them - that's why he fled alone). He called and yelled at her, giving her an out. He let her appear at least somewhat innocent (even if complicit to an extent). He yelled at her, and told her that she didn't obey him. He painted himself as the sole bad guy, to save his family.


And not only did he take the full blame for his operation, he took the blame for Hank and Gomez's deaths in order to keep the Aryan Brotherhood as far away from his family as possible.

Unfortunately, there's this:



JohnB1000 said:


> Jesse said no one else knows but Marie knows plenty and it can't be that easy to raid a cops house and steal stuff right after he is suspected to be murdered.


Jesse left Marie out of what he confessed to the Brotherhood in order to protect her, but somehow I suspect there is going to be a conflict.

Marie will probably be under protection from Walt when they try to break in, resulting in a shootout that could end up leading to her death. Either way, some from the Brotherhood might also end up dead, causing them to blame Walt, and go after his family. Perhaps that is what brings him back.



ElJay said:


> Last cook... Then again I also heard "gaunt."


I heard "let's cook".

That scene was really well done. Not a single word from Jesse, and only one short phrase uttered by Todd. But so much was communicated.

Walt Jr. broke bad in this episode. He told the police that his father had pulled a knife on his mom, but she was the one who had pulled it on Walt.

I guess the only innocent character left is Holly.

...for now.


----------



## jkeegan

By the way (yes there will be a tie-in),

Just about a year ago I went down to Makerfaire NY 2012 to show off my RepRap (a 3D printer that can print copies of itself, because it's mostly made from 3D printed parts). I was an exhibitor and had a booth. I blogged about it here:

Makerfaire NY 2012: Booth 8736 (My RepRap!)

I'm going down again next weekend.. if anyone is near Queens and stops by, come see me in the 3D printing villiage (I'm booth #10895 this year).

Why am I mentioning this, and why in this thread?

Well, my RepRap blog is a year behind. So recently I've been blogging about things that led up to me going to Makerfaire last year, while preparing for Makerfaire this year. To do that, I've been looking through all of the photos that I took just about a year ago.

The project I work on at work is called K0ALA. While driving down to New York from Boston, I stopped in a McDonalds to use their bathroom. While in that bathroom, I saw something that I just had to take a picture of.

This is my pic, not from the show, but from my trip to NY last year:










 Needless to say, when I saw that mid-episode, I almost flipped out.

And here's a picture of it on the TV and it in this very post:


----------



## jsmeeker

JohnB1000 said:


> I'm still a bit worried that the final 2eps are going to be about Walt v Jack, but Jesse is still around to be involved. I really did think he was a goner for a moment there.


this is my main worry about the finale. It will be Walt vs. a character that had been fairly minor until very recently. A final showdown with Hank and the DEA/cops would have been great. Obviously, we can't see it with Hank. Maybe we can with DEA/cops. Maybe we will. But it seems like there will have to be a showdown with these dudes.

Really, what I think would have been BEST is if the mafia guys from Mexico popped back up. Obviously, too late for that now. But it would have been cool to set that up very late in the first part of season 5, then have them show up in the early part of the second part of season 5. Some Salemanca family member that is still alive.


----------



## Beryl

Just how many times in all seasons has Walt made and lost his fortune? It wasn't surprising when the Nazis took almost all of it. 

As much as I disdain "all things Todd", I'm finding him one of the most intriguing characters in the show. I mean, they have a fortune and could start a new life, as Walt tells them, yet he'd rather hone his newly acquired cooking skill. Also, I love the way he "plays" his uncle.


----------



## jsmeeker

Beryl said:


> Just how many times in all seasons has Walt made and lost his fortune? It wasn't surprising when the Nazis took almost all of it.
> 
> As much as I disdain "all things Todd", I'm finding him one of the most intriguing characters in the show. I mean, they have a fortune and could start a new life, as Walt tells them, yet he'd rather hone his newly acquired cooking skill. Also, I love the way he "plays" his uncle.


I think they are obligated to cook for the guys over in Europe and don't want to get on the wrong side of them

With two episodes left, I suspect we won't get a glimpse of them. But that would be cool. That could have been another ending. The Europeans come over to see what is up with the quality of the product.


----------



## jkeegan

Rewatching the phone call..

Wow, Walt looks for confirmation that she gets it, right after "after I told you and told you to keep your damned mouth shut.. you stupid, stupid *****! how dare you"..

(you can see it in his eyes)

Then when she says "I'm sorry", there's a look in his eyes that good, she gets it, but I'm never going to see her again and I want to cry my eyes out but I'm handling this.. Then he lays it on even more thick.

It kills Walt to say "You're never going to see Hank again".

That phone call is one of the all time great scenes in this series.


----------



## jkeegan

By the way, I loved how they were able to set up the ending of this show not needing words.. By having such a memorable scene with Jesse a few episodes back (finding that his drugs have been pick pocketed and not getting in the van), in front of such a memorable location, made this ending work completely without words.

I agree with Vince Gilligan.. What an amazing episode.


----------



## jsmeeker

I think a big part of the reason I got zoomed was because I was really focused on listening to the call and not really WATCHING the conversation.

That, and trying to think of where Walt might be. Was he close? Was he watching the house, knowing that the cops were there? Some other location that we would recognize as being a threat to someone we know? that was what was going through my mind.


----------



## BitbyBlit

skumclown said:


> I believe that last episode it was shown from multiple angles, making it appear to last a lot longer than it actually did. Common Hollywood trickery.
> This episode had the real time shootout so that we knew there weren't just "bullets flying everywhere".


Yeah. I cut them some slack for artistic license. The ultimate outcome (Hank and Gomez dead, not a scratch on the Brotherhood) was right even if more appeared to happen than should have.



jsmeeker said:


> I was actually gonna get onto Team Walt once we knew Todd's Uncle and crew were gonna get Walt's money. But it was fleeting because of what happened after that.


When they showed Walt seeing Jesse, I had some hope that Walt and Jesse might be able to reach some mutual understanding. Then when Walt told Jack that he still owned him Jesse's life, I thought he was up to some plan. But then he gave up Jesse's location, and I realized, "Nope. He really wants Jesse dead."

I think this is the first time that Walt has ever ordered an execution. And whatever other justifications Walt has had for his previous actions, this was done out of nothing more than pure anger. When he couldn't have that, he had to settle for spite.



JohnB1000 said:


> I'm still a bit worried that the final 2eps are going to be about Walt v Jack, but Jesse is still around to be involved. I really did think he was a goner for a moment there.


I actually thought that Todd was going to trade Jesse's freedom for cooking. The incentive would be that Jesse would have the opportunity to get revenge against Walt. But threatening Andrea and Brock was better incentive, and perhaps Todd was being honest about his respect for Walt, and not just wanting him to live to make sure there was someone who could still help him cook.

"Sorry for your loss."

Indeed, Todd. Indeed.


----------



## jkeegan

Ahh now the picture makes so much more sense. I missed that it was a threat to Jesse. I thought Todd just had the picture on the wall from when Walt told Jack&Co to watch Brock's house for Jesse. It felt a bit weird. There's my zoom for the episode.


----------



## Azlen

I got the phone call but I got it from another direction. As I was listening I thinking "C'mon Walt you idiot. What you are saying is totally letting her off the hook." Then I saw the look on his face and was like "Whoa, he knows what he is doing, he is letting her off the hook." Had to rewatch to get the full effect. A truly amazing scene.


----------



## jkeegan

Oh yeah, not that details like this matter anymore, but I remember thinking that Walt better throw away that lottery ticket (and any others he had), because that's now a particularly bad set of coordinates.. (Hank & Gomez's body). Now that he pretty much claimed for the police call that he did it, doesn't matter much now.


----------



## JohnB1000

There are 10 dead prisoners who would disagree with your theory that Walt has never ordered an execution.


----------



## JLucPicard

kdonnel said:


> I need to know what happened between Marie telling Skyler to go home and Walt junior calling 911. I lost about 6 minutes of my recording to a power failure.


I haven't read beyond this post yet and I imagine someone else will suggest it, but I don't want to forget:

*Find one of the many replays and record it* (meant in a very polite, 'you're going to want to see this' way)*!* I think you would much rather see it than just read about it. :up:


----------



## jkeegan

Just checked - the captions say "Let's cook."


----------



## MikeAndrews

jsmeeker said:


> I totally thought Skylar was gonna get stabbed.


Nah. Walt was doing everything he could to keep the knife away from Skyler, but that tool of Satan, Vince Gilligan showed us the cliche clutch with one fighter (Skyler) going still and the camera pulls back and they seperate and we see it's because he/she just got shot/stabbed.



MacThor said:


> Flynn.


"Dad! What's going on? Stop and talk to me!"

I was reminded of Butch coming back for his girl in Pulp Fiction. GET ON THE BIKE! We gonna die!



betts4 said:


> Loved Todd saying "let's cook" as he was putting the suit on.





jsmeeker said:


> Walt is coming back for the rest of his money.





MacThor said:


> That was a really great play by Todd (convincing Jack to spare Jesse). Now he's got Jesse as a "cook slave" and can take all the credit with Lydia.





TonyTheTiger said:


> At least we now have an idea of what the M60's for!





Hank said:


> But then there's a tiny part of me that thinks the flash-fowards are now Walt going back to face the AB and free Jesse from his enslavement and eventual murder. They ride off into the New Mexico sunset in a new RV.
> 
> But upthread is probably right, he's going back for his money.


What do you think those dudes could do with $70 million? That's more than Bin Laden could give to fund Al Qaida. There would be synagogues and African-American churches blowing up from coast to coast.

I think it's right that Walt takes on the Aryan army to not only get his money but to free Jesse from indentured servitude. Then Jesse survives.

I still say there was a preview scene of somebody in the yellow chem suit getting torched. I'll bet Jesse sets up Todd for a barbeque.

I hope Todd lets Jesse wear the protective equipment



gchance said:


> With me, it was the kids. Most shows, we just wait until the kids are in bed, and watch whatever until they're there, but I like to watch BB live. I told them, do not bother us for the next hour, we're watching our TV show. OK, Dad, they say.


For me it's the dogs.

15 minutes in, I get barked at by the girl who will bark when her bother needs to go. HUSH!

Bark, bark, bark!

Pause. "OK, OK, OK you wanna go out?"

I drag my azz up let em' out.

The boy runs and does his business. The girl doesn't like that it's still wet outside.

"OK. INSIDE!"

10 more minutes of Breaking Bad.

Bark, bark, bark!

The doggie critical show detector is working better than ever.

I let her out - again. She's acting like she's afraid of the dark. Eventually success.



jkeegan said:


> The project I work on at work is called K0ALA. While driving down to New York from Boston, I stopped in a McDonalds to use their bathroom. While in that bathroom, I saw something that I just had to take a picture of.


Ya think Koala Kare _likes_ the product placement? _Koala Kare The #1 choice of maniac criminal kidnapper Dad's everywhere!_


----------



## JLucPicard

skumclown said:


> I believe that last episode it was shown from multiple angles, making it appear to last a lot longer than it actually did. Common Hollywood trickery.
> This episode had the real time shootout so that we knew there weren't just "bullets flying everywhere".
> 
> Also,
> 
> Holy Sh**!!


My comment is nothing about the show at all, but pretty darn good first post for someone who's been a member for nearly seven years! Welcome (if that's the appropriate salutation)!


----------



## BitbyBlit

jkeegan said:


> I thought Todd just had the picture on the wall from when Walt told Jack&Co to watch Brock's house for Jesse.


Although I argued against Walt's responsibility for the shootout, I definitely hold him responsible for putting Andrea and Brock on the Aryan Brotherhood's radar. That might be another reason he's back in town. He might hate Jesse, but perhaps he feels some obligation to protect them.

I think of all the people on the show, I feel the most sorry for Andrea and Brock. First Andrea's brother gets killed, then she has to go into hiding, then Brock gets poisoned, then Jesse breaks up with her so he can keep cooking, and now she and Brock are targeted by the Aryan Brotherhood.

They are completely innocent in all of this, but keep getting used as pawns in other people's games.

This episode was great because it not only showed Walt's family destroyed because of his actions, but the closest thing Jesse had to a family potentially being destroyed because of his.

Walt was ready to turn himself in, thinking, "Okay, fine. I will pay for my actions." Jesse was ready to die, thinking, "Okay, fine. This is my punishment for my sins."

But it finally hit home with both of them that the consequences of their actions would be something worse than their own suffering.


----------



## BitbyBlit

JohnB1000 said:


> There are 10 dead prisoners who would disagree with your theory that Walt has never ordered an execution.


What I meant was ordering someone to be executed right in front of him.

Before, he was more like Lydia: "Do what needs to be done. I don't want to see it."

He asked Jesse to kill Gale. He rigged Tio's wheelchair to kill Gus. He had the Aryan Brotherhood arrange the deaths of the 10 prisoners. And the hit on Jesse was already in place before he asked the Brotherhood to kill him in this episode.

All of those times he had a justification for some external force pressuring him to take action.

But in this episode, I think he wanted Jesse killed simply because he wanted him to die. And he wanted to watch.


----------



## john4200

I wonder what Jesse was thinking after Walt, once again, came out on top against his immediate antagonists. I'm remembering how Jesse was both in awe of, and afraid of, Walt because Jesse said (something to the effect of) Walt always wins. And here Jesse thought Walt had finally lost, and Jesse made it happen, and then, oops! Then Jesse is hiding under the car as Hank gets shot in the head, and then Walt yells "Pinkman" and points to where he is hiding!


----------



## scandia101

The Flush said:


> It seemed like the shootout was over a lot quicker in this episode than in the last episode.





skumclown said:


> I believe that last episode it was shown from multiple angles, making it appear to last a lot longer than it actually did. Common Hollywood trickery.
> This episode had the real time shootout so that we knew there weren't just "bullets flying everywhere".
> 
> Also,
> 
> Holy Sh**!!





JLucPicard said:


> My comment is nothing about the show at all, but pretty darn good first post for someone who's been a member for nearly seven years! Welcome (if that's the appropriate salutation)!


Did I miss something? The only shootout I saw in this episode was a brief clip of last weeks shootout in the opening "Previously on Breaking Bad" segment.


----------



## jkeegan

One final thought before going to bed..

(And this is NOT a defense of Walt.. just a defense of character consistency)

After rewatching it, the harsh harsh harsh act of not only executing Jesse but also rubbing salt in the wound by telling him about Jane can be seen as a pure rage lashing out by Walt because of what has just happened.

He was tricked by Jesse to drive out into the desert. He was betrayed by Jesse who went to Hank. Hank (a member of his family) was just killed. And now Walt is losing most of his money to guys with swastikas on their hands. All of that happened as a result of Jesse calling him to the desert. Because of that call, Hank is dead now. Rage.

Before he ordered Jesse's death but said he was like family and to make it quick and painless. Now he wanted it to hurt - because of rage.

I think that the fact that it's RAGE that makes him tell Jesse about Jane (rather than it being "Walt is just pure evil now - that's all he does") makes other scenes still possible (like him saving his family on that call). I find it far more compelling to see Walt as someone who's done awful awful things but still thinks the same way that others think, rather than that he's become some unrecognizable foreign monster of evil that no one can even slightly comprehend.

G'night.


----------



## jkeegan

scandia101 said:


> Did I miss something? The only shootout I saw in this episode was a brief clip of last weeks shootout in the opening "Previously on Breaking Bad" segment.


You missed the sound.. The show started with the flashback to their first cook, then Walt faded away, then Jesse and the RV did. Then it cut to commercial.

When we came back, it was the same shot, but then cars faded in, and we heard the entire shootout super-quick (like 4-5 seconds tops).


----------



## Peter000

jkeegan said:


> You missed the sound.. The show started with the flashback to their first cook, then Walt faded away, then Jesse and the RV did. Then it cut to commercial.
> 
> When we came back, it was the same shot, but then cars faded in, and we heard the entire shootout super-quick (like 4-5 seconds tops).


I don't think that was supposed to be the entire shootout. Just a representation of the shootout so that we know where in time we were. It was probably supposed to be the last bit of it.


----------



## BitbyBlit

jkeegan said:


> I think that the fact that it's RAGE that makes him tell Jesse about Jane (rather than it being "Walt is just pure evil now - that's all he does") makes other scenes still possible (like him saving his family on that call). I find it far more compelling to see Walt as someone who's done awful awful things but still thinks the same way that others think, rather than that he's become some unrecognizable foreign monster of evil that no one can even slightly comprehend.


I think that's what makes Breaking Bad as a whole compelling. Even if we don't agree with the characters' justifications for their actions, we at least find it believable that they feel justified about making those choices.

The Aryan Brotherhood are about the closest to "pure evil" characters that are on the show, but even they have "considerate Todd" going for them.

This episode contrasted where things started to where they are now, and the stark difference was not created by any character "turning to evil", but rather by making concessions to their morality little by little because the "ends justified the means".

Most evil in the world is not committed by villains who wish to commit evil for evil's sake, but by people who have slowly made their way down a dark path. And as their eyes adjust to the darkness, things don't seem quite so bad.

It's too bad Vince didn't write the Star Wars prequels. I think he could have made Vader's turn much more compelling.


----------



## Rob64

Fantastic episode, my big questions are did Saul set up the guy for Walt to disappear and did Saul disappear as well. Walt sure took a risk waiting by the road with his barrel. Jesse is living in pure hell now especially knowing about Jayne. If Walts cover for Skylar works I don't see how Marie can even be around her even if she buys the cover, she probably will for the kids sake


----------



## markz

Johnny Dancing said:


> If a mother grabs he baby and runs out of the house would they do an Amber alert?


Yes, just last week here in Indiana, a mother who had just lost custody took her daughter and ran. They issued an Amber Alert. She later turned herself in.

http://www.whas11.com/news/indiana/...mber-Alert-returned-to-Indiana-223684411.html

Great episode!

I too missed the intent of the phone call but can clearly see it now.

And yes, it was definitely "Let's cook!"


----------



## Cearbhaill

jkeegan said:


> Plus, it did have to be convincing enough to fool police, prosecuting attorneys, and potentially juries. Having Holly helped sell it too (and it put Skyler in the right frame of mind for when the cops got there). She _felt_ like the victim there - Walt just took her baby.


He had to take Holly to ensure an adequate police presence when he called Skyler.
Otherwise they could have simply written up a domestic disturbance and left the White residence before he had a chance to complete that call. 
He needed as many witnesses to that conversation as possible.


----------



## danterner

john4200 said:


> I was hoping they would somehow fit in "Look on my works, ye Mighty, and despair!", but alas, it was only implied.


You mean Walt actually quoting the poem as dialog within the episode? Or more like a voiceover, as though the pre-season promo were an actual clip from the show? I guess I wasn't really expecting either of those.

As it was, I'd say the opening scene, with the RV disappearing into the desert, was a pretty good allusion. There's also this:


----------



## Bierboy

Add me to the list of those who didn't realize the full intent of the phone call until reading here...


----------



## betts4

I think Walt had the rage towards Jesse because he dragged Walt's family into the mess more than they were before. Walt knew that Hank knew that he was Heisenberg, but couldn't prove it. With Jesse there was enough to get even Gomez into it.

That said, it was interesting to see Walt be - as someone said - have so much RAGE at Jesse. To out him to the Arayan guys, to order the execution and to tell him about Jane.

After doing all the reading about why Walt talked to Skylar on the phone the way he did, it made me wonder if Walt did it to change the way the Arayans - and it seemed it worked for Todd - see Jesse.

I guess not, but there is a small sliver of hope that there is a Jesse/Walt makeup scene at the end and they go out like Butch and Sundance.



BitbyBlit said:


> This episode was great because it not only showed Walt's family destroyed because of his actions, but the closest thing Jesse had to a family potentially being destroyed because of his.
> 
> Walt was ready to turn himself in, thinking, "Okay, fine. I will pay for my actions." Jesse was ready to die, thinking, "Okay, fine. This is my punishment for my sins."
> *
> But it finally hit home with both of them that the consequences of their actions would be something worse than their own suffering.*


Good call. I felt it but couldn't put that in words, but that certainly makes sense.

Walt's face as he calls Skylar is memorable. The crying and the screaming are not for the same reason. There is definitely something in Skylar's eyes when Walt starts getting harsher and harsher. She knows that even at his worst he wouldn't say those things, and it was for her to be able to spin to the cops what really happened to keep her out of it. The thing is with Marie there, it is much tougher.


----------



## betts4

markz said:


> Yes, just last week here in Indiana, a mother who had just lost custody took her daughter and ran. They issued an Amber Alert. She later turned herself in.
> 
> http://www.whas11.com/news/indiana/...mber-Alert-returned-to-Indiana-223684411.html
> 
> Great episode!
> 
> I too missed the intent of the phone call but can clearly see it now.
> 
> And yer, it was definitely "Let's cook!"


Just as Walt says to Jesse and Jesse has said to Walt over the years. And in all types of situations.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Peter000 said:


> I don't think that was supposed to be the entire shootout. Just a representation of the shootout so that we know where in time we were. It was probably supposed to be the last bit of it.


Agreed...Hank and Gomie were moving around way too much during the shoot-out (and yelling at each other way too much) for it to have been that short. That was just the tail end.


----------



## Big Deficit

WOW! All I can say is that this is how you end a great show!!!


----------



## MonsterJoe

I knew something was up with the phone call, but I couldn't quite put my finger on it. I don't feel bad, though - he fooled all those police, fooling us is just proof that he was believable. 

I think Heisenberg/Walter White is my favorite TV character ever. What do you do after this if you're Cranston???

I also believe the shots in the the beginning were just meant to put us back at present time, and not show the whole shootout.

This has been the most satisfying final season to any show I've ever watched. There have been slow episodes here and there over the course of the series, but never the feeling that there was no direction, or jumping of the shark. I can't imagine them dropping the ball now.


----------



## danterner

Cearbhaill said:


> He had to take Holly to ensure an adequate police presence when he called Skyler.
> Otherwise they could have simply written up a domestic disturbance and left the White residence before he had a chance to complete that call.
> He needed as many witnesses to that conversation as possible.


While I'm 100% certain that Walt was intentionally giving Skylar an "out" in his phone call to her, and I'm 80% sure that she picked up on it, I'm 95% sure that Walt taking Holly with him was not part of some plan, not even one formulated in the heat of the moment as he fled the house. He took her because she was the only member of his family that he could get to go with him. It wasn't until he was changing her, and she called out for her Mama, that he decided he would have to continue on without her.

Also: while it may sound odd to say it, I thought Holly did some mighty fine acting in this episode. Normally, small children totally kill the moment, for me (e.g. Harrison, on Dexter - that kid couldn't act his way off a treadmill). But in this episode, Holly totally nailed her performance.


----------



## markp99

danterner said:


> I'm 95% sure that Walt taking Holly with him was not part of some plan, not even one formulated in the heat of the moment as he fled the house. He took her because she was the only member of his family that he could get to go with him. It wasn't until he was changing her, and she called out for her Mama, that he decided he would have to continue on without her.


Yep, this is my thought. There was no plan initially.



danterner said:


> Also: while it may sound odd to say it, I thought Holly did some mighty fine acting in this episode. Normally, small children totally kill the moment, for me (e.g. Harrison, on Dexter - that kid couldn't act his way off a treadmill). But in this episode, Holly totally nailed her performance.


New Harrison is terrible! Hehe...off a treadmill!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

MonsterJoe said:


> I knew something was up with the phone call, but I couldn't quite put my finger on it. I don't feel bad, though - he fooled all those police, fooling us is just proof that he was believable.


It reminds me of Newsroom, where they had a video-doctoring storyline, and in order to make it obvious enough for "the average viewer," they made it so obvious no professional (like the entire cast of the show) would ever fall for it.

Clearly, Breaking Bad either trusts its audience more, or is more willing to go over their heads (or both).


danterner said:


> Also: while it may sound odd to say it, I thought Holly did some mighty fine acting in this episode. Normally, small children totally kill the moment, for me (e.g. Harrison, on Dexter - that kid couldn't act his way off a treadmill). But in this episode, Holly totally nailed her performance.


(Not sure if you're serious, but...) I was wondering about the baby. It was pretty obvious that the verbal stuff was dubbed. I wonder if there was any computer enhancement on the facial expressions? Because that scene did seem far too perfect for, well, somebody who is pretty much incapable of taking direction.


----------



## Hank

danterner said:


> I'm 95% sure that Walt taking Holly with him was not part of some plan, not even one formulated in the heat of the moment as he fled the house. He took her because she was the only member of his family that he could get to go with him. It wasn't until he was changing her, and she called out for her Mama, that he decided he would have to continue on without her.


I totally agree with this. She was the only "family" left that didn't turn on him, and maybe for just a moment, he thought he could "start over" with just the two of them.. but realized that was not the right thing to do "for his family".



BitbyBlit said:


> Walt Jr. broke bad in this episode. He told the police that his father had pulled a knife on his mom, but she was the one who had pulled it on Walt.


Hardly. Calling 911 on his crazed father he just found out is a wanted drug lord and responsible for killing Uncle Hank, saying Walt pulled the knife... and that's "breaking bad"? Please.


----------



## JohnB1000

One thing with the phone call. At first it wasn't clear that people in the room could hear what Walt was saying but clearly they could. Surely Marie knows what was said was untrue so will she hold this against Skylar ? I am guessing Jesse doesn't know that much about Skylar's involvement so it's Marie who knows. I am thinking Marie now believes Skylar was coerced to some degree + she's the only family Marie has left.

Despite obviously wanting to see how it ends I am not left desperate for next week like I have been the last few. No specific cliffhanger.

I wouldn't worry about Walt on the side of the road, that was really just a plot device, you had to see him there to know where he had gone. It seems odd though that such an efficient "Disappearing" service would give him a new ID with the same birthdate !!!. 

Mostly forgotten this week but Lydia needs to factor into the resolution. She can't just be forgotten about.


----------



## wouldworker

Rob Helmerichs said:


> (Not sure if you're serious, but...) I was wondering about the baby. It was pretty obvious that the verbal stuff was dubbed. I wonder if there was any computer enhancement on the facial expressions? Because that scene did seem far too perfect for, well, somebody who is pretty much incapable of taking direction.


I thought the same thing. If it was really a baby saying those lines they must have spent many hours getting her to do it or they lucked out and found a baby who is a great mimic. More likely, I think, is that they dubbed her voice and the mouth movements were just normal babbling. If you've seen those "ridiculously bad lip reading" videos you know that your brain gives a lot of leeway on matching mouth shapes to the sounds that are supposedly coming out of the mouth. As long as some phonemes match the corresponding mouth shapes you let a lot of mismatches go by.


----------



## MonsterJoe

JohnB1000 said:


> One thing with the phone call. At first it wasn't clear that people in the room could hear what Walt was saying but clearly they could. Surely Marie knows what was said was untrue so will she hold this against Skylar ? I am guessing Jesse doesn't know that much about Skylar's involvement so it's Marie who knows. I am thinking Marie now believes Skylar was coerced to some degree + she's the only family Marie has left.
> 
> Despite obviously wanting to see how it ends I am not left desperate for next week like I have been the last few. No specific cliffhanger.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about Walt on the side of the road, that was really just a plot device, you had to see him there to know where he had gone. It seems odd though that such an efficient "Disappearing" service would give him a new ID with the same birthdate !!!.
> 
> Mostly forgotten this week but Lydia needs to factor into the resolution. She can't just be forgotten about.


She doesn't know that though - even moments (hours?) before at the car wash, Marie expressed her opinion that she was sure that Skyler had been coerced to some degree.

I really like the Todd character. Every bit as rotten as his uncle, but with just a glimmer of remorse that is constantly being subdued by the needs of the present.

You just know he saved Jessie (it puts the lotion in the basket) to impress Lydia by getting her higher quality product.


----------



## Anubys

did they say that baby was 18 months old? that can't be, right?


----------



## SugarBowl

does Jessie know how to make the mustard gas ?


----------



## Bierboy

MonsterJoe said:


> ...I think Heisenberg/Walter White is my favorite TV character ever.....


Second in my opinion to Vic Mackey...


----------



## markp99

Anubys said:


> did they say that baby was 18 months old? that can't be, right?


I heard 18 months. Not sure if that conflicts with the plot timeline.


----------



## BitbyBlit

MonsterJoe said:


> This has been the most satisfying final season to any show I've ever watched.


Agreed. I can't think of any other show that has consistently gotten better each season. Most other shows either start going downhill or at best level off.

As sad as it might be that the show is going to be over soon, at least it is ending on a high note instead of at a point when we are all tired of it. And as we feel the pain of losing the show, I'm sure the cast and crew are feeling the joy of finally being able to talk about it!



Hank said:


> Hardly. Calling 911 on his crazed father he just found out is a wanted drug lord and responsible for killing Uncle Hank, saying Walt pulled the knife... and that's "breaking bad"? Please.


It doesn't matter how bad his father is, that doesn't justify lying to the police. The whole point of the show is that the ends do not justify the means. He wanted the police to go after his father, and did not want to implicate his mother at all. That's why he altered the situation to make her completely innocent in all of it. He was willing to lie to protect what was left of his family.

That lie is what made Walt realize that he had completely lost his son. And while it paled in comparison to what he had done, I think he saw a part of himself in his son, and that scared him. I wonder if his phone call to Skylar wasn't just about giving her an out, but also painting himself as such a bad guy for his son to ensure that he would not go down a similar path.


----------



## Bierboy

BitbyBlit said:


> ...It doesn't matter how bad his father is, that doesn't justify lying to the police. The whole point of the show is that the ends do not justify the means. He wanted the police to go after his father, and did not want to implicate his mother at all. That's why he altered the situation to make her completely innocent in all of it. He was willing to lie to protect what was left of his family.
> 
> That lie is what made Walt realize that he had completely lost his son. And while it paled in comparison to what he had done, I think he saw a part of himself in his son, and that scared him. I wonder if his phone call to Skylar wasn't just about giving her an out, but also painting himself as such a bad guy for his son to ensure that he would not go down a similar path.


I still wouldn't call that action "breaking bad". Yes, he lied, but that's FAR from "breaking bad"...


----------



## nyny523

He lied to protect his mother.

Not breaking bad.

That scene was heart wrenching - seeing the son that idolized his father come to terms with the truth of who his father really was. Then the baby snatching and Skylar's panic - OMG. I was crying. 

Simply. Devistating.

The writing and the acting in this show will be sorely missed...


----------



## pmyers

thebigmo said:


> How brilliant of it of Todd to make sure he can keep Jesse around at least long enough to learn how to cook better? Can't wait to see how this finishes.


I disagree. They have $70million....time to vanish, not cook.


----------



## astrohip

ElJay said:


> Last cook... Then again I also heard "gaunt."


I know you're joking. It was clearly _Let's cook_.



jkeegan said:


> Rewatching the phone call..
> <snip>
> That phone call is one of the all time great scenes in this series.


One of the greatest scenes of one of the greatest episodes of one of the greatest series ever. When an episode physically moves you, it worked. A visceral gut-wrenching hour.



jkeegan said:


> One final thought before going to bed..
> 
> (And this is NOT a defense of Walt.. just a defense of character consistency)
> 
> After rewatching it, the harsh harsh harsh act of not only executing Jesse but also rubbing salt in the wound by telling him about Jane can be seen as a pure rage lashing out by Walt because of what has just happened.
> 
> He was tricked by Jesse to drive out into the desert. He was betrayed by Jesse who went to Hank. Hank (a member of his family) was just killed. And now Walt is losing most of his money to guys with swastikas on their hands. All of that happened as a result of Jesse calling him to the desert. Because of that call, Hank is dead now. Rage.
> 
> Before he ordered Jesse's death but said he was like family and to make it quick and painless. Now he wanted it to hurt - because of rage.
> 
> I think that the fact that it's RAGE that makes him tell Jesse about Jane (rather than it being "Walt is just pure evil now - that's all he does") makes other scenes still possible (like him saving his family on that call). I find it far more compelling to see Walt as someone who's done awful awful things but still thinks the same way that others think, rather than that he's become some unrecognizable foreign monster of evil that no one can even slightly comprehend.
> 
> G'night.


Agree. This show would have been over if Jesse had just shut up. Heisenberg is retired, Meth Damon is cooking, Saul gets his spinoff, Skyler becomes a car-wash tycoon, yada yada. Jesse's inability to STFU caused ALL of this. Hence Walt's rage. RAGE.



Big Deficit said:


> WOW! All I can say is that this is how you end a great show!!!


And to think we have two episodes left! 



MonsterJoe said:


> I think Heisenberg/Walter White is my favorite TV character ever. What do you do after this if you're Cranston???


I read an interview with him a few weeks ago, and he talked about how this has turned into the greatest character he will ever play. He knows he will never find a role like this again, that sometimes lightning strikes, and he was lucky enough to be there when it did.



danterner said:


> Also: while it may sound odd to say it, I thought Holly did some mighty fine acting in this episode. Normally, small children totally kill the moment, for me (e.g. Harrison, on Dexter - that kid couldn't act his way off a treadmill). But in this episode, Holly totally nailed her performance.


She nailed that _"...mama"_


----------



## MonsterJoe

astrohip said:


> She nailed that _"...mama"_


Pretty freaky after having watched Doctor Who's "The Empty Child" episode just minutes before...


----------



## BitbyBlit

JohnB1000 said:


> I wouldn't worry about Walt on the side of the road, that was really just a plot device, you had to see him there to know where he had gone.


Plus, we don't know how long he had been waiting. I imagine that he didn't roll the barrel there himself, so he must have gotten dropped off (most likely by Saul or one of his men). And since the "eraser" was known for his punctuality, he could have been dropped off less than a minute before we saw him sitting there.

It will be interesting to see what happens to Saul in the next episode. Hank and Gomez taking Huell is going to put the DEA's focus on him even if Huell and Skylar don't talk. So I wonder if Saul is also going to go into hiding.



JohnB1000 said:


> It seems odd though that such an efficient "Disappearing" service would give him a new ID with the same birthdate !!!.


There are only 365 days in a year, so having the same birthday wouldn't make it any easier to find him. And conversely, having a different birthday wouldn't add any additional protection if other things led to him. Thus, he might as well keep the birthday he is familiar with.


----------



## uncdrew

Bierboy said:


> I was amazed that, with every law enforcement official looking for Walt, he was able to sit on the side of a street with bags (and a barrel full of money) and NOT be noticed....in broad daylight. I don't know how long he was there, but it had to be awhile since Holly was dropped off at night, and he was picked up during daylight...


My list of nit-picks:

1. Walt sitting on side of fairly main/busy street while the entire city is looking for him. [Perhaps was only a few minutes and Saul's guys drove pick-up away]

2. Walt rolls barrel and finds a house? Wow, what luck? [Certainly possible]

3. Walt knows the right switch to flip to make a firetruck's lights go off and those don't get noticed immediately [couldn't he have just set Holly down next to the truck?]

4. Something left me uneasy with Uncle Buck stealing Walt's money. Obviously they're opportunistic thieves, but still they were doing a job for Walt and then just robbed him.

Otherwise an ok epidsode. I give it a six.


----------



## Fahtrim

My big and only issue with this episode is that Skylar just took Marie's word that Walt was arrested and then told Junior. Is she really that dumb? What happened to "trust but verify" 

I guess you can claim that she just plain "knew" Marie wasn't lying, but still no proof for something that HUGE and she just out and tells Junior right then.


----------



## getreal

uncdrew said:


> My list of nit-picks:
> 
> 1. <snip>
> 2. <snip>
> 3. <snip>
> 4. <snip>
> Otherwise an ok epidsode. I give it a six.


:down::down::down::down::down::down: to your list.
My nit picks: nit-pickers. Especially about such an amazing episode!!
_(but you're entitled to your ridiculously impossible standards)_



Fahtrim said:


> My big and only issue with this episode is that Skylar just took Marie's word that Walt was arrested and then told Junior. Is she really that dumb? What happened to "trust but verify"
> 
> I guess you can claim that she just plain "knew" Marie wasn't lying, but still no proof for something that HUGE and she just out and tells Junior right then.


Just as Walt was fooled by Jesse's phone call about finding and burning the money because he was called to action before he could calmly process what was happening, Skyler was compelled by Marie's assertiveness in her claims. She knew that she hadn't seen Walt since he ran from the car wash in a panic, and she had just left him a message on the cell phone when Marie arrived.


----------



## Anubys

uncdrew found it hard to believe that mass murdering meth dealers found $80 million and stole it  

The only part hard to believe is that they left $11 million of it!


----------



## pmyers

Some of my thoughts nitpicks:

Why would you even bother packing clothes when you have cash? Personal items I could understand like pictures, but not clothes. 

Todd is crazy for still wanting to cook after getting all that money.

I was floored when Walt gave up Pinkman!


----------



## gchance

Anubys said:


> did they say that baby was 18 months old? that can't be, right?





markp99 said:


> I heard 18 months. Not sure if that conflicts with the plot timeline.


There's no way the baby's 18 months old. Walt turned 51 in the pilot, when Skylar was still pregnant (as seen in the flashback). He's 52 in the flash forward, so this is sometime late that year. At best, Holly's got to be 11 months old.



MonsterJoe said:


> Pretty freaky after having watched Doctor Who's "The Empty Child" episode just minutes before...


:up:

I'm firmly of the belief that this is how Family Ties should have ended.

Greg


----------



## nyny523

Didn't he turn 50 in the pilot and then 51 later (when Skylar was not happy with him), then 52 in the flashback? I thought there were 3 plates with bacon numbers...

Am I wrong? Bueller?


----------



## Hank

I think he turned 50 in the pilot... because he turned 51 in the middle of the series when Skyler begrudgingly broke the bacon on his eggs for 51.

eta: I really doubt the show runners would make a gaff as big as that in this show.


----------



## HoosierFan

gchance said:


> There's no way the baby's 18 months old. Walt turned 51 in the pilot, when Skylar was still pregnant (as seen in the flashback). He's 52 in the flash forward, so this is sometime late that year. At best, Holly's got to be 11 months old.
> 
> :up:
> 
> Greg


He was actually 50 in the pilot.


----------



## bsnelson

Fahtrim said:


> My big and only issue with this episode is that Skylar just took Marie's word that Walt was arrested and then told Junior. Is she really that dumb? What happened to "trust but verify"


Marie wasn't giving her a choice. If Skylar didn't tell Flynn, she (Marie) was going to do it. Now, in retrospect, that may have been better, because Flynn might well have been less likely to accept Marie's news, as surely even he knows that she blows things out of proportion etc. Skylar could have just sat there and said "I have no idea what she's talking about".

Either way, I'll echo the masses and say this was really an intense episode.

Brad


----------



## Hank

According to the writer of the episode's twitter feed, she said "Vince said to 'go big or go home'."


----------



## gchance

Hank said:


> I think he turned 50 in the pilot... because he turned 51 in the middle of the series when Skyler begrudgingly broke the bacon on his eggs for 51.
> 
> eta: I really doubt the show runners would make a gaff as big as that in this show.





HoosierFan said:


> He was actually 50 in the pilot.


You know, you're right. Carry on. 

Edit: Dunno what I was thinking, even the episode is titled Fifty One. It sounds like 18 months is right on track.

Greg


----------



## nyny523

gchance said:


> You know, you're right. Carry on.
> 
> Greg


What am I, chopped liver?


----------



## gchance

nyny523 said:


> What am I, chopped liver?


Oh no, you're much nicer looking than chopped liver. I guess I didn't see your post, sorry about that.

Meanwhile, Aaron Paul posted this to Instagram earlier with a spoiler alert tag. I guess I better tag it.



Spoiler















Greg


----------



## Bierboy

gchance said:


> ...Aaron Paul posted this to Instagram earlier with a spoiler alert tag. I guess I better tag it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Wow....just.....wow...


----------



## uncdrew

Bierboy said:


> Second in my opinion to Vic Mackey...


...and behind Hawkeye Pierce. 

Just my personal opinion. I too put Mackey higher than Walt by a smidge. But that's a different thread...


----------



## Marco

uncdrew said:


> My list of nit-picks:


If that's the best nits you've got, this was one hell of a great hour of tv. Colonel Jessup hopes you have more than that.


----------



## JohnB1000

I think we assume Todd keeps cooking to avoid having the Czechs after him. They have a contract you know.


----------



## uncdrew

nyny523 said:


> He lied to protect his mother.
> 
> Not breaking bad.
> 
> That scene was heart wrenching - seeing the son that idolized his father come to terms with the truth of who his father really was. Then the baby snatching and Skylar's panic - OMG. I was crying.
> 
> Simply. Devistating.
> 
> The writing and the acting in this show will be sorely missed...


So what becomes of Walt Jr. a year from now.

It could go either way. Drugged out and depressed, or working hard to "save" his family of three (mom and baby sister).

Hmmm...


----------



## Anubys

gchance said:


> Oh no, you're much nicer looking than chopped liver.


Ah...what every girl wants to hear!


----------



## uncdrew

getreal said:


> :down::down::down::down::down::down: to your list.
> My nit picks: nit-pickers. Especially about such an amazing episode!!
> _(but you're entitled to your ridiculously impossible standards)_


The list was for you in particular. 

Kidding of course, but as others said, we're all free to state our miind here and discuss things. Some of those are thinking how things happened. That was my list.

I find trying to tell us what we can and can't discuss is a bit :down: -- but it's not really a big deal. No worries. You're entitled to your opinion too, of course.

So, do firetrucks have labels on the switches? Like "Lights", "Siren", "Ladder", "Gas cap"...

I did google it Marco, and while I didn't get definitive proof, it looks like there are labels. I'm still not sure Walt would mess with sneaking into a firetruck and spending much time. I would argue that setting Holly down next to the truck would get her noticed faster and be less risky.


----------



## john4200

Anubys said:


> Ah...what every girl wants to hear!


At least he did not say that she has better taste


----------



## disco

Best show on television in a LONG time. I caught up on Netflix, and then DVR'd the last few episodes. 

Last night's episode was quite possibly the best hour of TV that I have ever watched. Gripping, emotional, depressing, uplifting... wow. I'm breathless after watching it.

And I wanna watch it again.


----------



## astrohip

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/breaking-bad-amc-releases-ad-629445

With just two episodes of Breaking Bad left, AMC is taking a moment to recognize and thank the cast, crew, fans and everyone else who helped make the show a phenomenon.

"It's all in the chemistry. Thanks to everyone who made bad so good," the ad reads. The text is accompanied by a picture of the series' iconic RV.


----------



## Cearbhaill

pmyers said:


> Todd is crazy for still wanting to cook after getting all that money.





JohnB1000 said:


> I think we assume Todd keeps cooking to avoid having the Czechs after him. They have a contract you know.


I think all Todd wants is to improve his purity percentage so as to impress Miss Lydia.


----------



## uncdrew

Anubys said:


> uncdrew found it hard to believe that mass murdering meth dealers found $80 million and stole it
> 
> The only part hard to believe is that they left $11 million of it!


Not hard to believe. Not hard to believe at all. I don't think I said that. Just didn't sit right with me. Someone can probably verbalize it better than I.

Seems like a loose end that the AB wouldn't leave. Why not just kill Walt and take all the money and not worry about retribution. I know Uncle said "Todd respects you" but is that enough reason.

And also, they know Walt is scary and unpredictable and dangerous. Granted they probably didn't see the flash forward with Walt returning to town with a gun, but might'en they figure that Walt could come after them? I mean you just took millions away from a dangerous man but left him with millions? Uh, well... err... maybe you could have thought through that a tad more. He can hire an entire army to kill AB and then have more millions.


----------



## uncdrew

pmyers said:


> Some of my thoughts nitpicks:
> 
> Why would you even bother packing clothes when you have cash? Personal items I could understand like pictures, but not clothes.
> 
> Todd is crazy for still wanting to cook after getting all that money.
> 
> I was floored when Walt gave up Pinkman!


Dude, no nitpicking. 

1. I think he was kind of freaking out.
2. Todd isn't ready to remove himself from Lydia and probably kind of fancies the meth thing as a career.
3. I think it goes to show that blood is thicker than meth goo (actually, it probably isn't). Jesse is not family, never has been. He's a messed up kid who put Walt's real family in harm. Time to remove Jesse.


----------



## Anubys

uncdrew said:


> Not hard to believe. Not hard to believe at all. I don't think I said that. Just didn't sit right with me. Someone can probably verbalize it better than I.
> 
> Seems like a loose end that the AB wouldn't leave. Why not just kill Walt and take all the money and not worry about retribution. I know Uncle said "Todd respects you" but is that enough reason.
> 
> And also, they know Walt is scary and unpredictable and dangerous. Granted they probably didn't see the flash forward with Walt returning to town with a gun, but might'en they figure that Walt could come after them? I mean you just took millions away from a dangerous man and stole more millions from him. Uh, well... err... maybe you could have thought through that a tad more.


But he's only a dangerous man because of them. They are the muscle. He pays them to kill people. Why would they be afraid of him?

I would steal the money from Jack and take my chances! 

you don't think Jack would take $70 million from Walt?


----------



## uncdrew

Marco said:


> If that's the best nits you've got, this was one hell of a great hour of tv. Colonel Jessup hopes you have more than that.


I don't know who Colonel Jessup is. Sounds familiar. Let me check, brb.

Ah... "You can't handle the truth!". I think I get your gist.

Yes, amazing TV, amazing show. I'm just discussing the items that didn't make sense in my brain, and hoping someone knows what I missed. Perhaps I should call them something else, like TiDDUs: Things Drew Doesn't Understand.

Most are easily explainable by people who watched the show using a different brain than mine.


----------



## uncdrew

Anubys said:


> But he's only a dangerous man because of them. They are the muscle. He pays them to kill people. Why would they be afraid of him?
> 
> I would steal the money from Jack and take my chances!
> 
> you don't think Jack would take $70 million from Walt?


Walt killed plenty of others without them, and I think they know that. He's Heisenberg. Plus, he has a history of paying people to kill people. He has money to pay people to kill AB people. The AB aren't the only killers for hire. Hell, the AB probably has a list of enemies that would love to be funded to take out the AB. Walt could find them fairly easily.

Of course Jack would take the money. Read what I posted -- it doesn't sit right with me the way he did it. Kill the DEA guys, why not just kill Walt. Why leave him alive? Perhaps to cook for you, but if so you don't set him lose with eleventeen cajillion dollars.


----------



## Robin

MonsterJoe said:


> I knew something was up with the phone call, but I couldn't quite put my finger on it. I don't feel bad, though - he fooled all those police, fooling us is just proof that he was believable.


Yeah, I was briefly confused by his tear but everything moved so fast I didn't put any more thought into it.

I was REALLY confused by how he could have been so torn up over Hank and then such a dick to his wife. Now I know.



jsmeeker said:


> So, yeah, I don't think it was too weird for me or others to think Walt was just going all total Heisenberg on everyone now. I mean, they REFUSED him. And Skylar tried to kill him. I think it was clear Skylar was no longer content with the situation.


Exactly. Things had already gone so crazy it was easy to imagine him losing his ****, just like him believing the barrel of money picture was his.



Hank said:


> Admittedly, I didn't fully catch on to the full meaning of the call, but I did feel a twinge of "um, Skyler would never say 'I'm sorry' to Walt like that" but I just didn't have enough mindspace to fully process that thought and the phone call.


I noticed that too but I wrote it off as a sign of how desperate she was to save her child.



MonsterJoe said:


> I think Heisenberg/Walter White is my favorite TV character ever. What do you do after this if you're Cranston???


Anything you want.


danterner said:


> Also: while it may sound odd to say it, I thought Holly did some mighty fine acting in this episode. Normally, small children totally kill the moment, for me (e.g. Harrison, on Dexter - that kid couldn't act his way off a treadmill). But in this episode, Holly totally nailed her performance.


I'm betting that scene took forever to shoot/mix.



jkeegan said:


> Ahh now the picture makes so much more sense. I missed that it was a threat to Jesse. I thought Todd just had the picture on the wall from when Walt told Jack&Co to watch Brock's house for Jesse. It felt a bit weird. There's my zoom for the episode.


Now see, THAT I got instantly. Even before they focused enough to see who was in the picture I knew it had to be the two of them.



BitbyBlit said:


> But in this episode, I think he wanted Jesse killed simply because he wanted him to die. And he wanted to watch.


Was it that he _wanted_ to watch or that he was willing to?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Anubys said:


> But he's only a dangerous man because of them. They are the muscle. He pays them to kill people. Why would they be afraid of him?


It wouldn't be surprising if they were dumb enough to be terrified of the guy who's scary enough to get ten people murdered in different prisons...


----------



## Robin

JohnB1000 said:


> I think we assume Todd keeps cooking to avoid having the Czechs after him. They have a contract you know.


I think it's a combination of wanting to do right by Lydia and pride in his work. And greed. He doesn't just want a golden egg, he wants the goose.


----------



## uncdrew

For the record, excellent show and I greatly appreciate being able to come here to discuss it with y'all. :up:


----------



## Marco

uncdrew said:


> I don't know who Colonel Jessup is. Sounds familiar. Let me check, brb.
> 
> Ah... "You can't handle the truth!". I think I get your gist.


That wasn't the line I was thinking of, tho.


----------



## Hank

I don't think the AB is smart enough to launder $70mil without getting caught somehow. Perhaps Lydia has a system for that overseas that we don't know about.


----------



## uncdrew

Marco said:


> That wasn't the line I was thinking of, tho.


Yes, I know. I think you were referring to the way he was letting the Tom Cruise character know that the stuff Tom Cruise had as evidence was kind of trivial in regards to the bigger picture.


----------



## cheesesteak

Wow. I want Walt dead. DEAD!


----------



## JohnB1000

uncdrew said:


> For the record, excellent show and I greatly appreciate being able to come here to discuss it with y'all. :up:


I think that's what Getreal is missing. We like to discuss the show, if all we did was say "great show" it wouldn't be much fun so we deeply analyze it in a way we wouldn't with other shows.


----------



## cheesesteak

The Nazis have got to get dead too.


----------



## uncdrew

JohnB1000 said:


> I think that's what Getreal is missing. We like to discuss the show, if all we did was say "great show" it wouldn't be much fun so we deeply analyze it in a way we wouldn't with other shows.


Yup.

It really is a sign of respect. Not once in a Yogi Bear thread have I mentioned how it's unrealistic that bears walk upright, wear clothes and speak English.


----------



## MacThor

BitbyBlit said:


> But in this episode, I think he wanted Jesse killed simply because he wanted him to die. And he wanted to watch.


He blames Pinkman for Hank's death, and for costing him ~$70 million.


----------



## MikeAndrews

markz said:


> Yes, just last week here in Indiana, a mother who had just lost custody took her daughter and ran. They issued an Amber Alert. She later turned herself in.


Yeahbut, do they call it kidnapping and issue an Amber Alert when a father with legal custody takes his own daughter for a car ride?


----------



## Beryl

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It wouldn't be surprising if they were dumb enough to be terrified of the guy who's scary enough to get ten people murdered in different prisons...


Exactly. The Nazis are not comparatively smart -- except for maybe Todd. If they were, they'd either
A. Taken some of the money, left Hank alive, and dispersed as Walt advised. 
B. Kill Walt despite Todd's objections. (He'd get over it.)



uncdrew said:


> For the record, excellent show and I greatly appreciate being able to come here to discuss it with y'all. :up:


Yes. I also appreciate no one posting real spoilers.


----------



## MikeAndrews

betts4 said:


> ...Walt's face as he calls Skylar is memorable. The crying and the screaming are not for the same reason. There is definitely something in Skylar's eyes when Walt starts getting harsher and harsher. She knows that even at his worst he wouldn't say those things, and it was for her to be able to spin to the cops what really happened to keep her out of it. The thing is with Marie there, it is much tougher.


Since Walt figures he's going to be dead from the cancer real soon now, he figures he may as well take the responsibility for the whole criminal enterprise up to and including the deaths of Hank and Gomez.


----------



## scandia101

jkeegan said:


> You missed the sound.. The show started with the flashback to their first cook, then Walt faded away, then Jesse and the RV did. Then it cut to commercial.
> 
> When we came back, it was the same shot, but then cars faded in, and we heard the entire shootout super-quick (like 4-5 seconds tops).


Yeah, I missed that because of ffwding through the commercials and it's only 6 seconds that starts on a black screen and is half over before the picture comes on. You can miss a lot on this show if you blink.
Don't blink.



Peter000 said:


> I don't think that was supposed to be the entire shootout. Just a representation of the shootout so that we know where in time we were. It was probably supposed to be the last bit of it.


That's what I would say it was.


----------



## scandia101

Beryl said:


> B. Kill Walt despite Todd's objections. (He'd get over it.)


I think Todd would be able to get over it before the bullet came to a complete stop.


----------



## JohnB1000

I guess, in reality, it didn't make much sense that the AB didn't kill Walt. They could have took all the money and had virtually no link back to the crimes.


----------



## scandia101

BitbyBlit said:


> Walt Jr. broke bad in this episode. He told the police that his father had pulled a knife on his mom, but she was the one who had pulled it on Walt.
> 
> I guess the only innocent character left is Holly.
> 
> ...for now.


Walt Jr had no idea that Skyler had pulled the knife because that happened in a different room. All he saw was his parents fighting over a knife.


----------



## uncdrew

scandia101 said:


> Walt Jr had no idea that Skyler had pulled the knife because *that happened in a different room*. All he saw was his parents fighting over a knife.


Ah, good point (if it's true, which I assume it is).


----------



## Bierboy

Hmmm...something else necessitating another viewing of this ep...(as if I needed an excuse)


----------



## JohnB1000

I think this was mentioned but

Walt's Old Pants










Another Ozymandias style refernce


----------



## MikeAndrews

danterner said:


> ...Also: while it may sound odd to say it, I thought Holly did some mighty fine acting in this episode. Normally, small children totally kill the moment, for me (e.g. Harrison, on Dexter - that kid couldn't act his way off a treadmill). But in this episode, Holly totally nailed her performance.


 I thought the same but I knew it was to large extent due to great editing. Get the baby to say "Momma. Momma. Momma" to her real Mom offstage and then replay that in other angles and some over the shoulder shots.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> (Not sure if you're serious, but...) I was wondering about the baby. It was pretty obvious that the verbal stuff was dubbed. I wonder if there was any computer enhancement on the facial expressions? Because that scene did seem far too perfect for, well, somebody who is pretty much incapable of taking direction.


It could have been CGI, like with the eTrade baby. Sometimes Breaking Bad has gone nutso with the FX budget for small things.

Hey, Ray Donovan got a perfect performance out of a monkey.

Like they said in Talking Bad, this is the most we've seen Walt with Holly. No wonder she wants Momma.


----------



## MikeAndrews

JohnB1000 said:


> I think we assume Todd keeps cooking to avoid having the Czechs after him. They have a contract you know.


Maybe. The gang certainly doesn't need the money anymore. Todd wants to make Lydia happy, too.

Maybe Todd is like a lottery winner who goes back to his day job.


----------



## MikeAndrews

SugarBowl said:


> does Jessie know how to make the mustard gas ?


Again, the preview. Jesse make fire. Todd cooks.


----------



## MikeAndrews

nyny523 said:


> He lied to protect his mother.
> 
> Not breaking bad.
> 
> That scene was heart wrenching - seeing the son that idolized his father come to terms with the truth of who his father really was. Then the baby snatching and Skylar's panic - OMG. I was crying.
> 
> Simply. Devistating.
> 
> The writing and the acting in this show will be sorely missed...


Consider that Walt, Jr. was always hating on Mom for giving Dad a hard time in the separation.


----------



## uncdrew

Ugh, that rolling a heavy barrel in the middle of the desert and finding a house thing still bugs me. 

Then again, don't knock it until you've tried it.


----------



## pmyers

JohnB1000 said:


> I think we assume Todd keeps cooking to avoid having the Czechs after him. They have a contract you know.


We? you must have a mouse in your pocket 

The Czechs might be able to put some pressure on Lydia, but that means nothing to the AB. And I've never heard talk of a "contract". Maybe she mentioned an agreement but that's all I've ever heard and I got the impression that was a financial agreement rather than a strongarm situation.


----------



## Hank

uncdrew said:


> Ugh, that rolling a heavy barrel in the middle of the desert and finding a house thing still bugs me.
> 
> Then again, don't knock it until you've tried it.


If it was your $11million, would you leave it in the car? Perhaps Walt saw the house way off in the distance, and just headed that way.


----------



## betts4

pmyers said:


> Some of my thoughts nitpicks:
> 
> Why would you even bother packing clothes when you have cash? Personal items I could understand like pictures, but not clothes.


This was my thought through his whole packing thing. GET THE HECK OUT OF THE HOUSE. Who cares about clothes!!



gchance said:


> Meanwhile, Aaron Paul posted this to Instagram earlier with a spoiler alert tag. I guess I better tag it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


Now that made my day!


----------



## MonsterJoe

pmyers said:


> We? you must have a mouse in your pocket
> 
> The Czechs might be able to put some pressure on Lydia, but that means nothing to the AB. And I've never heard talk of a "contract". Maybe she mentioned an agreement but that's all I've ever heard and I got the impression that was a financial agreement rather than a strongarm situation.


The AB isn't scared of anybody. This is about Lydia.


----------



## pmyers

MonsterJoe said:


> The AB isn't scared of anybody. This is about Lydia.


I actually think its twofold: Yes Todd has a thing for Lydia, but I also think it is pride. He genuinly seems to want to get that yield up just to keep getting better.


----------



## uncdrew

Hank said:


> If it was your $11million, would you leave it in the car? *Perhaps Walt saw the house way off in the distance, and just headed that way.*


Let's go with that. :up:


----------



## jgickler

scandia101 said:


> Walt Jr had no idea that Skyler had pulled the knife because that happened in a different room. All he saw was his parents fighting over a knife.


Walt Jr. was standing behind Skylar when she had the knife and slashed Walt's hand. Even if he didn't see her grab the knife, from the point where he came in, Skylar had the knife and there had been no struggle yet.

I thought the same thing, but went back and rewatched it on youtube to see what Walt Jr saw.


----------



## danterner

netringer said:


> Again, the preview. [REDACTED]


I have been avoiding the previews (AMC has been making it particularly easy to do so, these days). Frankly, I'm enjoying it more that way, anyway.

My understanding is that according to our forum rules, previews are considered spoilers, and talk of them should be spoilerized. Please consider that. I'd rather go into the finale not knowing anything about it from the previews. That may be tough to do, but I'm going to make the effort.


----------



## JolDC

uncdrew said:


> Let's go with that. :up:


Walt had driven that road at least a few times in the past and he seemed to head in a particular direction so I go with that he knew there was a house.


----------



## Robin

danterner said:


> I have been avoiding the previews (AMC has been making it particularly easy to do so, these days). Frankly, I'm enjoying it more that way, anyway.
> 
> My understanding is that according to our forum rules, previews are considered spoilers, and talk of them should be spoilerized. Please consider that. I'd rather go into the finale not knowing anything about it from the previews. That may be tough to do, but I'm going to make the effort.


Ditto this. TCF has very straightforward spoiler rules.


----------



## Hank

betts4 said:


> Now that made my day!


Is this a real spoiler? Any context without spoilerage?


----------



## Azlen

Hank said:


> Is this a real spoiler? Any context without spoilerage?


I don't believe the Instagram picture that Aaron Paul posted is a spoiler at all. It's more of a funny on set picture.


----------



## Hank

New Yorker today:


----------



## scandia101

jgickler said:


> Walt Jr. was standing behind Skylar when she had the knife and slashed Walt's hand. Even if he didn't see her grab the knife, from the point where he came in, Skylar had the knife and there had been no struggle yet.
> 
> I thought the same thing, but went back and rewatched it on youtube to see what Walt Jr saw.


That's right, nevermind.


----------



## scandia101

uncdrew said:


> Ah, good point (if it's true, which I assume it is).


It's not. I was wrong.


----------



## gchance

JohnB1000 said:


> I think this was mentioned but
> 
> Walt's Old Pants












Rian Johnson tweeted a bunch of on-set pictures.



Hank said:


> Is this a real spoiler? Any context without spoilerage?





Azlen said:


> I don't believe the Instagram picture that Aaron Paul posted is a spoiler at all. It's more of a funny on set picture.


It's a picture of them fooling around on set. Given the events of last night, there's no way it could end that way anyway. 

Greg


----------



## gchance

I'm listening to the Breaking Bad Insider podcast now... I'll spoiler tag this in case people want to hear it for themselves, but on the baby



Spoiler



The baby was saying "Mama", it wasn't planned. She just started calling for her Mom, and they all sort of looked at each other in amazement, because it was perfect.



Greg


----------



## danterner

gchance said:


> I'm listening to the Breaking Bad Insider podcast now... I'll spoiler tag this in case people want to hear it for themselves, but on the baby * SPOILER * Greg





Spoiler


----------



## uncdrew

gchance said:


> It's a picture of them fooling around on set. Given the events of last night, there's no way it could end that way anyway.
> 
> Greg


Oh, it still could.


----------



## gchance

uncdrew said:


> Oh, it still could.


Walt: "I am SO sorry. I love you!"
Skyler: "I love you too, Walt!"
Jesse: "Store bought green beans, *****! Thanks, Mr. White!"

Greg


----------



## smak

One picture equals 1,000 kudos.

-smak-


----------



## jamesl

uncdrew said:


> Ugh, that rolling a heavy barrel in the middle of the desert and finding a house thing still bugs me.
> 
> Then again, don't knock it until you've tried it.


well there were those 2 kids in episode ?2? that were playing ball in the middle of the desert and found the gas mask

so that area doesn't seem so desolate as they sometimes make it out to be


----------



## Hank

smak said:


> One picture equals 1,000 kudos.
> 
> -smak-


Meh.. everyone's going bonkers over these two scenes. Sure, it was intentional.. but I just don't see what all the hoppla is all about. So they shot two difference scenes from the exact same angle with the knives, and in the second scene, she choose a knife instead of the phone. OMG, THAT'S SO FREAKING BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## ElJay

Hank said:


> OMG, THAT'S SO FREAKING BRILLIANT!!!


OMG the house has ceilings, it's like Citizen Kane!


----------



## stellie93

Hank said:


> Also, up until this episode I really was rooting for Walt. Not anymore. He's just so total and completely evil with telling Jesse about Jane and letting the AB take him to beat the crap out of him and then kill him just like that. So cold and purely evil. Just moments after he's pleading for Hank's life.


Yeah, I felt this way too--ready to give up on Walt. But then the RAGE explanation came up and I'm ready to forgive him again. 



BitbyBlit said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens to Saul in the next episode. Hank and Gomez taking Huell is going to put the DEA's focus on him even if Huell and Skylar don't talk. So I wonder if Saul is also going to go into hiding.


I forgot all about Huell--someone was left there to guard him, right? Did that person know anything?

I don't believe in 8 pages no one has mentioned my favorite quote--too lazy to look it up--when Hank looks at Walt and says, "You're the most intelligent man I know, and you don't know that he made up his mind 10 minutes ago?"
Then you know that Hank's done for. Also stupid to tell them about the money--you're not in charge anymore, Heisenberg.


----------



## smak

Shouldn't Walt have kept some of the money someplace else, for easy access. 

Even if he's retired, some quick cash to take care of some sticky situations.

How was he going to pay the AB to kill Pinkman anyway?

-smak-


----------



## MacThor

smak said:


> Shouldn't Walt have kept some of the money someplace else, for easy access.
> 
> Even if he's retired, some quick cash to take care of some sticky situations.
> 
> How was he going to pay the AB to kill Pinkman anyway?
> 
> -smak-


They didn't want his money for Pinkman. They wanted him to cook with Todd.


----------



## Bierboy

smak said:


> Shouldn't Walt have kept some of the money someplace else, for easy access.
> 
> Even if he's retired, some quick cash to take care of some sticky situations...


Who says he didn't?


----------



## jamesl

smak said:


> How was he going to pay the AB to kill Pinkman anyway?
> 
> -smak-


he agreed to do one cooking session so Todd could learn to up the %


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

This may be my favorite episode of the series. It may also be my least favorite.

Surprised that Hank was killed. I figured he'd manage a way out of it or Walt would have stopped them.

I was actually wanting Walt to find a way to get away. Until he told them where Jesse was and gave him the big F.U. by telling him he let Jane die.

Who is Flynn?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Who is Flynn?


Walt Jr.

Amusing that in the past, people resisted calling him Flynn. But now, nobody's resisting any more.


----------



## jkeegan

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Walt Jr.
> 
> Amusing that in the past, people resisted calling him Flynn. But now, nobody's resisting any more.


I kept expecting him to say "I'm Walt Jr, not Flynn!" when they first told him.


----------



## kaszeta

stellie93 said:


> I forgot all about Huell--someone was left there to guard him, right? Did that person know anything?


Probably not, since they warned Huell not to talk to that guy..


----------



## smak

Bierboy said:


> Who says he didn't?


The fact that he offered them 80 million to not kill Hank, instead of some much lesser stash in the city.

I don't know, it seems like he's jumping in and out of total Heisenberg badass mode, and regular guy Walter White mode.

The guy who made that call to Skyler/FBI doesn't seem like the same guy that would offer up everything he's earned over the past few years just like that.

-smak-


----------



## skumclown

JLucPicard said:


> My comment is nothing about the show at all, but pretty darn good first post for someone who's been a member for nearly seven years! Welcome (if that's the appropriate salutation)!


Thank You! (troll hits 2)

I still fully believe that what we heard at the beginning of the episode was the entire shootout, it just seemed longer when we were seeing everyone's perspective.

The phone call was brilliant, as was the subtle placement of the picture that was obvious "motivation" for Jesse to cook.

It was this episode that finally spurred me to post an opinion, although I only rarely read the forums. I may have to stick around for a while!!


----------



## jamesl

got this from another forum



> Jack's crew letting Walt go was a fatal mistake. The same mistake was made by Gus when he let Walt live after taking him to the desert with a bag over his head. The same mistake was made by Don Eladio when he let Gus live after killing Max. Even further back, the same mistake was made by Mike when he was a cop and let the wife beater live, who eventually returned to kill the wife. "No more Half-Measures" as Mike said.


----------



## uncdrew

Hank said:


> Meh.. everyone's going bonkers over these two scenes. Sure, it was intentional.. but I just don't see what all the hoppla is all about. So they shot two difference scenes from the exact same angle with the knives, and in the second scene, she choose a knife instead of the phone. OMG, THAT'S SO FREAKING BRILLIANT!!!


They just left the camera - it was laziness more than anything.


----------



## MikeAndrews

jkeegan said:


> I kept expecting him to say "I'm Walt Jr, not Flynn!" when they first told him.


I thought it was Walt Jr. who decided he was Flynn.


----------



## jkeegan

netringer said:


> I thought it was Walt Jr. who decided he was Flynn.


Yeah but I think he came up with that when he was mad at his Dad. Can't remember.


----------



## jkeegan

A coworker brought up the fact that the picture puts Jesse in a similar situation to Walt at the beginning of the series: he _had_ to cook for the woman and kid that he cared about.


----------



## JohnB1000

Has anyone mentioned that Walt left his car in the desert, somewhat near the crime scene. Important for the future ? I guess not since he already owned up.

At this point I was about to write that I think the prequel has him coming back for Jesse but then I remembered the hatred.


----------



## BitbyBlit

bsnelson said:


> Marie wasn't giving her a choice. If Skylar didn't tell Flynn, she (Marie) was going to do it. Now, in retrospect, that may have been better, because Flynn might well have been less likely to accept Marie's news, as surely even he knows that she blows things out of proportion etc. Skylar could have just sat there and said "I have no idea what she's talking about".


The problem, though, is that if Marie was right about Walt being in custody, Flynn would find out the truth anyway, and on top of that know that his mother had blatantly lied to him. So Skylar had to decide if she was willing to take that chance, and she decided that Marie sounded believable enough that it wasn't worth lying about it anymore.



Bierboy said:


> I still wouldn't call that action "breaking bad". Yes, he lied, but that's FAR from "breaking bad"...


It's certainly not a "Walt let Jane die" turning point level of "breaking bad". But from a "lost his innocence" perspective, I think it was.

The phone call wasn't Walt Jr. freaking out and saying, "Oh God! Oh God! My dad was trying to get us to leave! And then he got into a fight with my mom! And there was a knife! And I think he killed my uncle! Help! Please!" It was a much more calculated call.



JolDC said:


> Walt had driven that road at least a few times in the past and he seemed to head in a particular direction so I go with that he knew there was a house.


When he showed up, he had money in his jacket so he wouldn't have to open the barrel and expose the fact that it was full of even more money. So I'm fairly certain he knew or strongly suspected that there was a house out there, and prepared himself accordingly.



stellie93 said:


> I forgot all about Huell--someone was left there to guard him, right? Did that person know anything?


I don't think so, but hopefully the guard hears aboud Hank and Gomez's deaths, and then checks in with the office. Otherwise, the last scene of Breaking Bad might be Huell sitting in the room yelling, "Hello? Hello? Is anybody out there? Is it safe? Can I leave now?"


----------



## MacThor

Just rewatched. Marie couldn't hear the phone call. She saw Skylar's face after she asked about Hank, and Walt said "you're never going to see Hank again." Marie didn't hear Walt but Skylar's reaction was all she needed.

I half expected that house in the desert to be the same house the cousins changed clothes in when they first came into the US (and left their fancy car - that would have been something!).


----------



## Cearbhaill

uncdrew said:


> Ugh, that rolling a heavy barrel in the middle of the desert and finding a house thing still bugs me.
> 
> Then again, don't knock it until you've tried it.


I think that was a Sisyphus reference- a punishment for chronic deceitfulness and all.


----------



## markz

Hank said:


> I don't think the AB is smart enough to launder $70mil without getting caught somehow. Perhaps Lydia has a system for that overseas that we don't know about.


Wasn't it already laundered through the car wash? Should be clean now!



uncdrew said:


> Ugh, that rolling a heavy barrel in the middle of the desert and finding a house thing still bugs me.
> 
> Then again, don't knock it until you've tried it.





Hank said:


> If it was your $11million, would you leave it in the car? Perhaps Walt saw the house way off in the distance, and just headed that way.


At the shootout scene, there are places to climb up and look around. Maybe he could see a road, or a house, or chimney smoke in the distance. Or like someone else said up-thread, he has been there a few times. Maybe he was familiar with the surroundings.


----------



## Hank

BitbyBlit said:


> It's certainly not a "Walt let Jane die" turning point level of "breaking bad". But from a "lost his innocence" perspective, I think it was.


Jeeze, you make it sound like it was the first time Walt Jr told a little, rather insignificant lie. He's a teenager, I'm sure he's "lied" plenty. That is not "breaking bad".



markz said:


> Wasn't it already laundered through the car wash? Should be clean now!


If it were all laundered, the cash would actually be gone. That's the point of laundering money, to get cash into the "system" a little bit at a time so you can get it into a bank account, report it on your tax return, pay tax on it, and then spend it. There's absolutely no way they could have laundered $80million through the car wash in a year. see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laundering_money#Methods

Speaking of the money, it occurred to me that Skyler is a smart cookie. And she knows that Walt's lifestyle is unstable. Assuming she lives through the next two episodes, I would not be surprised if she kept another smaller stash of cash just for herself, just in case Walt, and the cash disappeared.


----------



## danterner

Hank said:


> Speaking of the money, it occurred to me that Skyler is a smart cookie. And she knows that Walt's lifestyle is unstable. Assuming she lives through the next two episodes, I would not be surprised if she kept another smaller stash of cash just for herself, just in case Walt, and the cash disappeared.


Heh. I like that. Walt dies, thinking that everything is lost, but in actuality and unbeknownst to him he actually did succeed in providing for his family but it was thanks to Skyler's actions, not his own.


----------



## markz

Hank said:


> If it were all laundered, the cash would actually be gone. That's the point of laundering money, to get cash into the "system" a little bit at a time so you can get it into a bank account, report it on your tax return, pay tax on it, and then spend it. There's absolutely no way they could have laundered $80million through the car wash in a year. see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laundering_money#Methods


Shows what I know about being a criminal mastermind!

Oh, quick thought for you... I hope they stamped all those bills for Where's George!

I could see the note now: "I found this bill and many barrels of other bills buried in the desert!"


----------



## danterner

With more than 12k votes and counting, Ozymandias is holding into a 10.0/10 score on IMDB at the moment. Wow. It deserves it, I'd say.

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt2301451/?ref_=tt_ep_pr


----------



## kaszeta

Hank said:


> If it were all laundered, the cash would actually be gone. That's the point of laundering money, to get cash into the "system" a little bit at a time so you can get it into a bank account, report it on your tax return, pay tax on it, and then spend it. There's absolutely no way they could have laundered $80million through the car wash in a year. see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laundering_money#Methods


Indeed, it's already way more money than he could launder even if he was the A1 Car Wash King of New Mexico.

Knowing someone that runs a shockingly similar car wash (over in Arizona), total annual revenue is around half a million (he does ~140 cars a day, six days a week, averaging $12/car). So they've got 160 times the annual revenue of their car wash to launder. At best, they can launder a few million through there.

That, and from what we've seen with the money, it's almost all in fresh, crisp $100 bills. Go ahead, try spending a lot of those without questions getting asked and rumors starting. Or even try depositing a bunch of those at the bank, even if you nominally have a plausible revenue source that could generate that much cash: car washes don't generate lots of crisp new $100 bills all banded up, and depositing a mere $5000 this way more than once is likely to generate Suspicious Activity Reports from the bank to law enforcement


----------



## cheesesteak

$80 million in cash? The town's gentlemen's clubs would be empty because all the strippers would be at my house.


----------



## Fahtrim

markz said:


> Wasn't it already laundered through the car wash? Should be clean now!
> 
> .


I see what you did there! 

Others above appear to have taken you way too seriously


----------



## TonyTheTiger

cheesesteak said:


> $80 million in cash? The town's gentlemen's clubs would be empty because all the strippers would be at my house.


Wouldn't the wife complain?


----------



## dswallow

TonyTheTiger said:


> Wouldn't the wife complain?


She'd be in the other room with her $100 bills looking for her own Magic Mike.


----------



## uncdrew

jkeegan said:


> A coworker brought up the fact that the picture puts Jesse in a similar situation to Walt at the beginning of the series: he _had_ to cook for the woman and kid that he cared about.


Yeah, but one is family. The other is some girl I used to know.

Though in this situation Jesse will probably care just about as much.


----------



## Bierboy

Fahtrim said:


> I see what you did there!
> 
> _*Others above appear to have taken you way too seriously*_


NEVER!!


----------



## BitbyBlit

Hank said:


> Jeeze, you make it sound like it was the first time Walt Jr told a little, rather insignificant lie. He's a teenager, I'm sure he's "lied" plenty.


To the police? I doubt it.

Note how shortly after Walt Jr lies to the police to protect Skyler, what does Walt do? He lies to the police to protect Skyler. Obviously Walt's lie is much more grandiose, but nonetheless, there are echoes of "like father, like son" here.

This doesn't mean that Walt Jr is on the path to becoming an evil drug lord, but a big theme of the series is that the path to darkness is paved with small, seemingly insignificant compromises.

The show began with Walt lying to Skyler over the phone about where he was, and it quickly jumped forward in time to where everything ultimately led: the shootout. The Walt of the past never could have imagined that things could have even remotely gotten that far.



kaszeta said:


> That, and from what we've seen with the money, it's almost all in fresh, crisp $100 bills.


The money is actually primarily 10s, 20s, and 50s. That's why it was hard for them to easily come to a good estimate. (Although apparently Walt took the time at some point later on.)

One thought I had about the ricin: What if it's for Jesse? What if Todd threatens harm to Andrea and Brock if Jesse kills himself, so Jesse needs a way to die that looks natural?

Perhaps Jesse tells Walt, "I know you want me dead. But please, let me die my way." And so they get one final bout of teamwork in order to bring down the Brotherhoood. Jesse takes the ricin and dies a painful death. The Brotherhood has now lost their cook, but knows that Walt is back in town because he hasn't been hiding himself. So they go after him, not realizing that he is leading them into a trap.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

So if Walt had $80M wouldn't jesse have that much? AFAIK I just saw him with the one bag. Where's the rest?


----------



## dswallow

DavidTigerFan said:


> So if Walt had $80M wouldn't jesse have that much? AFAIK I just saw him with the one bag. Where's the rest?


Walt paid Jesse what he had been owed from the sale of "his third" of the precursor chemical.


----------



## betts4

dswallow said:


> Walt paid Jesse what he had been owed from the sale of "his third" of the precursor chemical.


After which he tossed it out the window.


----------



## Hank

BitbyBlit said:


> The money is actually primarily 10s, 20s, and 50s


Actually, it's 20s, 50s, and 100s if you look at the straps.


----------



## kaszeta

BitbyBlit said:


> The money is actually primarily 10s, 20s, and 50s. That's why it was hard for them to easily come to a good estimate. (Although apparently Walt took the time at some point later on.)


Yeah, watching the Huell scene, the stack is *mostly* 50s, with a scattering of 20s and 100s. I thought that it was mostly hundreds since several other money closeups were 100s (like the stash Mike left for Kaylee, and the the stack he had for the truck)

Which is actually pretty consistent with volume: a stack of 50s the size of the pile in the storage locker would be around $60 million. Add in some $100s and that $80 million figure seems plausible.


----------



## betts4

So how much did Walt pay for that truck in the last episode?


----------



## Anubys

betts4 said:


> After which he tossed it out the window.


and the rest got confiscated by the police, I'm sure.

Jesse had his $5 million and that was it. Now it's all gone and he's cooking for free.


----------



## betts4

Anubys said:


> and the rest got confiscated by the police, I'm sure.
> 
> Jesse had his $5 million and that was it. Now it's all gone and he's cooking for free.


Well, he's cooking for his life.


----------



## kaszeta

betts4 said:


> So how much did Walt pay for that truck in the last episode?


It looked like either one or two stacks of $100s, so either $10k or $20k. I think the former.


----------



## mrdbdigital

This Hollywood Reporter article has some interesting insight on how they shot the scene with Holly saying, "mama".

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/breaking-bad-director-doing-death-629957


----------



## MikeAndrews

MacThor said:


> Just rewatched. Marie couldn't hear the phone call. She saw Skylar's face after she asked about Hank, and Walt said "you're never going to see Hank again." Marie didn't hear Walt but Skylar's reaction was all she needed...


Really? It looked like the cops had the phone sorta on speakerphone as they recorded it, but in that case Walt would have heard Marie gasp.


----------



## Bribo

Peter000 said:


> I feel like an idiot that I didn't get Walt's intention with that last phone call (until reading this thread), that he was trying to cover for Skylar. I just thought he had gone off the deep end. Pretty brilliant.
> 
> Anyway, the episodes just keep getting more and more intense! I can't imagine what we'll see next. Well, I can, but it will never be as good as what they've in store, that's for sure.


Me Too! I thought that he was trying to implicate her, out of spite, the same way he told Jesse about Jane out of spite. Heisenberg would do that. It was only after reading some of the posts here I realized he was giving her an out, and after rewatching, I realized I had it wrong.


----------



## Anubys

netringer said:


> Really? It looked like the cops had the phone sorta on speaker as they recorded it, but in that case Walt would have heard Marie gasp.


well, let me explain to you the way a speaker actually works...



Edit: I know what you meant. But I think the cops actually had just a speaker going, not a speaker phone function...


----------



## MikeAndrews

mrdbdigital said:


> This Hollywood Reporter article has some interesting insight on how they shot the scene with Holly saying, "mama".
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/breaking-bad-director-doing-death-629957


I pretty much guessed right, other than it was a happy accident.

Dateline 2038: 27 year old "Holly" is interviewed on the 25th anniversary of Breaking Bad and says she doesn't remember doing the scene.


----------



## getreal

getreal said:


> :down: (x6) to your list.
> My nit picks: nit-pickers. Especially about such an amazing episode!!
> _*(but you're entitled to your ridiculously impossible standards)*_
> 
> Just as Walt was fooled by Jesse's phone call about finding and burning the money because he was called to action before he could calmly process what was happening, Skyler was compelled by Marie's assertiveness in her claims. She knew that she hadn't seen Walt since he ran from the car wash in a panic, and she had just left him a message on the cell phone when Marie arrived.





uncdrew said:


> The list was for you in particular.
> 
> Kidding of course, but as others said, we're all free to state our miind here and discuss things. Some of those are thinking how things happened. That was my list.
> 
> I find trying to tell us what we can and can't discuss is a bit :down: -- but it's not really a big deal. No worries. You're entitled to your opinion too, of course.


*
I acknowledged your right to your opinion ... I simply expressed my disagreement with your points. At no point have I ever dictated to anybody what you can or cannot post. *



uncdrew said:


> Dude, no nitpicking.





JohnB1000 said:


> I think that's what Getreal is missing. We like to discuss the show, if all we did was say "great show" it wouldn't be much fun so we deeply analyze it in a way we wouldn't with other shows.


*{RANT}*
I was disappointed that JohnB1000 added to the misrepresentation of my post, but I suppose I should not be surprised. However, neither of you guys will intimidate me from posting. Get real, dudes.

I appreciate most of your posts (uncdrew & JohnB1000), but I take exception to personal attacks, even though you may try to hide behind smiley face icons. If you first say "Kidding, of course" and then follow up with more misrepresentations of the same post, then it clearly struck a raw nerve.

I started to respond to this yesterday, but decided to let it go. However, it bothered me enough that I needed to reply today in order to get it off my chest. Thanks for your patience. Now I'm over it. 
*{/RANT}*



Cearbhaill said:


> I think that was a Sisyphus reference- a punishment for chronic deceitfulness and all.


Wow! Great observation! I agree. There is so much stuff going on in this episode, and it needs to be seen more than once to appreciate all of it. That is great writing, direction, acting, etc. etc. etc.

BTW, I also really liked the photo comparisons between the fallen statue on the ground, a fallen Walt after the execution of Hank, and the fallen Gus Fring after the execution of his partner back in the day. Wow!! :up:



danterner said:


> With more than 12k votes and counting, Ozymandias is holding into a *10.0/10 score* on IMDB at the moment. Wow. It deserves it, I'd say.
> 
> http://m.imdb.com/title/tt2301451/?ref_=tt_ep_pr


Rating a ten is much better than a six. Just sayin' ...



danterner said:


>





JohnB1000 said:


> Another Ozymandias style refernce


----------



## Hank

Cearbhaill said:


> I think that was a Sisyphus reference- a punishment for chronic deceitfulness and all.


In the article posted, the director admits it was a direct Sisyphus reference. Also, Walt's pants were in the script.


----------



## pmyers

I really am hoping Skylar was smart enough to have a 2nd storage unit or something and syphoned off some cash.


----------



## Anubys

pmyers said:


> I really am hoping Skylar was smart enough to have a 2nd storage unit or something and syphoned off some cash.


But once the police hounds are on that trail, they will find anything she has. The car wash is a goner and anything she put anywhere will be found. She should be penniless and homeless by minute 1 of the next show.


----------



## pmyers

Anubys said:


> But once the police hounds are on that trail, they will find anything she has. The car wash is a goner and anything she put anywhere will be found. She should be penniless and homeless by minute 1 of the next show.


I don't agree. I know I could hide cash.


----------



## Beryl

Anubys said:


> But once the police hounds are on that trail, they will find anything she has. The car wash is a goner and anything she put anywhere will be found. She should be penniless and homeless by minute 1 of the next show.


Unless she buried some in the desert.


----------



## Fahtrim

Beryl said:


> Unless she buried some in the desert.


Maybe it's in a van down by the river!!!!!


----------



## Hank

Anubys said:


> But once the police hounds are on that trail, they will find anything she has. The car wash is a goner and anything she put anywhere will be found. She should be penniless and homeless by minute 1 of the next show.


Yeah, I don't see why they would find it.. if she's claiming innocence and was manipulated/coerced into it, she's just running the car wash (and can still launder the cash). She is too smart to rent a storage unit in her own name. Even if she loses the car wash, she can still start another cash-business (like that nail salon) to continue to launder the cash nobody but her knows about.


----------



## Anubys

pmyers said:


> I don't agree. I know I could hide cash.


Sure, but not in a storage unit or bank deposit box.



Beryl said:


> Unless she buried some in the desert.


Ah. Now that works. I have issues with that, however:

1. If they were going to do that, they should have shown it to us by now. That would not be a good turn of events given how the show has been done so far.

2. It would be useless to her now in any great quantities. She can't clean it and any time she tries to use it would be an issue. She might get by with a couple of thousand here and there but even if she had $10 million, she would live at poverty level because of scrutiny (at least for a few years).


----------



## JohnB1000

Personal attacks ??? The whole point I made was that it's because we like the show that we pay so much attention to it.


----------



## uncdrew

Anubys said:


> and the rest got confiscated by the police, I'm sure.
> 
> Jesse had his $5 million and that was it. Now it's all gone and he's cooking for free.


Not the brightest bulb in the ... err... bulb store?


----------



## uncdrew

getreal said:


> *Just sayin' ...*


*

You did give my post seven thumbs down.  *


----------



## uncdrew

Hank said:


> In the article posted, the director admits it was a direct Sisyphus reference. Also, Walt's pants were in the script.


Great, now we get to watch him do it all over again in the next two episodes. :down: 

Mythological humor, nice...


----------



## Bierboy

Fahtrim said:


> Maybe it's in a van down by the river!!!!!


You mean where Flynn is now living?


----------



## DevdogAZ

When Marie told Skyler that she had to tell Walt Jr. I was so hoping Walt would walk into the car wash just before Skyler started. I would have loved to have seen the look on Marie's face in that scene. However, given the fact that Marie said she'd talked to Hank three hours ago, and the time it clearly took for the AB to dig up the money, bury the bodies, and then for Walt to roll the barrell across the desert and buy the truck, I knew that wasn't going to be possible.



DavidTigerFan said:


> So if Walt had $80M wouldn't jesse have that much? AFAIK I just saw him with the one bag. Where's the rest?


If you remember, Walt was mostly broke after Skyler gave a good chunk of his money to Ted Beneke. So most of the money he and Jesse made when cooking together was gone. All the money in the storage unit (barrels) was from when Walt and Todd were cooking together in the tented houses. Jesse's only profit from that was his share of the methylamine sale.


----------



## kaszeta

DevdogAZ said:


> When Marie told Skyler that she had to tell Walt Jr. I was so hoping Walt would walk into the car wash just before Skyler started. .


During that scene, my comment was "Wouldn't it be bad if Walt walked in the door right now?"


----------



## pmyers

DevdogAZ said:


> When Marie told Skyler that she had to tell Walt Jr. I was so hoping Walt would walk into the car wash just before Skyler started...


I totally was wishing that too! I guess I still am rooting for Walt /shrug


----------



## JohnB1000

I still don't know if Marie could actually hear the phone call. I think not but her reaction seemed as if she did. I don't think Skylars words and reaction were enough.


----------



## DevdogAZ

JohnB1000 said:


> I still don't know if Marie could actually hear the phone call. I think not but her reaction seemed as if she did. I don't think Skylars words and reaction were enough.


I think the answering machine picked up the call and I assumed then the speaker on the answering machine was playing the call for all in the house to hear. I guess it depends on what kind of answering machine it was, but that was my take on the scene.


----------



## Bierboy

DevdogAZ said:


> I think the answering machine picked up the call and I assumed then the speaker on the answering machine was playing the call for all in the house to hear. I guess it depends on what kind of answering machine it was, but that was my take on the scene.


Then why would Skyler hold the phone to her ear if the answering machine speaker was on?


----------



## Fahtrim

The agent held some device next to the phone, either to record the call or broadcast it for all to hear or both, wasn't clear on that.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Bierboy said:


> Then why would Skyler hold the phone to her ear if the answering machine speaker was on?


Because the answering machine doesn't have a microphone, and that's how you hold a phone when you're talking into it.


----------



## Bierboy

DevdogAZ said:


> Because the answering machine doesn't have a microphone, and that's how you hold a phone when you're talking into it.


Considering how much talking she did, she really didn't need a mike...


----------



## pmyers

Fahtrim said:


> The agent held some device next to the phone, either to record the call or broadcast it for all to hear or both, wasn't clear on that.


I totally agree. It seemed like some type of specialized "kidnapper is on the phone" microphone (only) so that they could also hear the call.


----------



## Hank

It was just the standard induction coil to pick up (tap) the phone conversation without actually tapping into the phone line itself. They've been around for decades. They usually have a suction cup. They may have been playing it out loud or not (due to potential feedback), but it was certainly recorded.


----------



## Ereth

George R. R. Martin (writer of Game of Thrones) blog post about this episode (and this season in general).



George R.R. Martin said:


> Amazing series. Amazing episode last night. Talk about a gut punch.
> 
> Walter White is a bigger monster than anyone in Westeros.
> 
> (I need to do something about that).
> 
> This is the final season of BREAKING BAD. I think GAME OF THRONES may have a shot at upsetting BB for this year's Emmy (only a shot, though, I think they are the clear favorite), which pits us against their previous season... but there's no way in hell that anyone is going to defeat BREAKING BAD next year, when their last season is the one in contention.


http://grrm.livejournal.com/337511.html


----------



## brianric

Ereth said:


> George R. R. Martin (writer of Game of Thrones) blog post about this episode (and this season in general).
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *George R.R. Martin*
> Amazing series. Amazing episode last night. Talk about a gut punch.
> 
> Walter White is a bigger monster than anyone in Westeros.
> 
> (I need to do something about that).
> 
> This is the final season of BREAKING BAD. I think GAME OF THRONES may have a shot at upsetting BB for this year's Emmy (only a shot, though, I think they are the clear favorite), which pits us against their previous season... but there's no way in hell that anyone is going to defeat BREAKING BAD next year, when their last season is the one in contention.
> 
> 
> 
> http://grrm.livejournal.com/337511.html
Click to expand...

And Jon Hamm will be frustrated again as Bryan Cranston wins the emmy for best lead actor.


----------



## Numb And Number2

astrohip said:


> This show would have been over if Jesse had just shut up. Heisenberg is retired, Meth Damon is cooking, Saul gets his spinoff, Skyler becomes a car-wash tycoon, yada yada. Jesse's inability to STFU caused ALL of this.


Hank would be alive, possibly providing code red certified security for Saul Goodman, if not for Master Disquietude tossing mad stacks. I'm thinking the beaming of blueberry pies and guts into outer space was a foreshadow.

Even a fish can stay out of trouble if it keeps his mouth shut.

Hank counted a chicken before it hatched and it flew the coop.

Walt was foolish for putting all his eggs in one basket. Had he buried the barrels in pits of two it would not have required much more digging and the advantages are obvious.


----------



## Hank

Numb And Number2 said:


> Hank would be alive, possibly providing code red certified security for Saul Goodman, if not for Master Disquietude tossing mad stacks. I'm thinking the beaming of blueberry pies and guts into outer space was a foreshadow.
> 
> Even a fish can stay out of trouble if it keeps his mouth shut.
> 
> Hank counted a chicken before it hatched and it flew the coop.
> 
> Walt was foolish for putting all his eggs in one basket. Had he buried the barrels in pits of two it would not have required much more digging and the advantages are obvious.


Whatever you're smoking, please pass it around.


----------



## uncdrew

His point about burying the barrels in two holes is pretty astute. Heck, just have the holes 20 paces apart and he's pretty safe.


----------



## jkeegan

Or, don't tell anyone that there is money buried under the ground.


----------



## jkeegan

On my third or fourth rewatch now.

If you watch the scene you can clearly see Marie does NOT react to Walt on the phone saying "toe the line or you'll end up just like Hank". It's only when Skyler says "what happened to Hank" that Marie jumps up because Skyler said his name. As was said before, she gets from Skyler's reaction that Hank is dead.


----------



## Hank

jkeegan said:


> On my third or fourth rewatch now.
> 
> If you watch the scene you can clearly see Marie does NOT react to Walt on the phone saying "toe the line or you'll end up just like Hank". It's only when Skyler says "what happened to Hank" that Marie jumps up because Skyler said his name. As was said before, she gets from Skyler's reaction that Hank is dead.


Yeah, I just re-watched as well and was going to post the same thing. Also, I'm pretty sure the detective was just holding up his cell phone to record the conversation, it wasn't any kind of special phone tapping (or speakerphone-like) equipment.

And I wanted to mention this before, but at the top of the show when Hank was shot, he starts crawling towards Gomie's shotgun in pretty much the same manner as he did when he was shot by the twins, and crawling towards the gun and bullet on the ground.

And I found it remarkable how quickly after Hank was shot that a mortified and grieving Walt turned right back into Heisenberg in order to deal with Jesse.

Oh, and the stack of cash he paid for the truck was a strap of $100 bills.. so it was most likely $10k. It was a pretty fat stack, so it could have been $20k, but it was just one "strap". So perhaps they took some artistic license and it wasn't 100 bills as is standard for strapped cash like that.


----------



## JohnB1000

I feel Gomie should have got a better send off.


----------



## betts4

uncdrew said:


> His point about burying the barrels in two holes is pretty astute. Heck, just have the holes 20 paces apart and he's pretty safe.


Sure bury the barrels in two holes. Spend more countless hours digging in the sun, in the sand/dirt and such.

I would have thought bury some and then hide some and then, be really smart and hide a couple somewhere else. Spread it out so that you know not all of it will be touched.

That however would take time and some planning.


----------



## Anubys

Hank said:


> Yeah, I don't see why they would find it.. if she's claiming innocence and was manipulated/coerced into it, she's just running the car wash (and can still launder the cash). She is too smart to rent a storage unit in her own name. Even if she loses the car wash, she can still start another cash-business (like that nail salon) to continue to launder the cash nobody but her knows about.


well, innocent or not, the car wash was bought with illegal drug money. It has to be confiscated, I would think. I also think that accounting bloodhounds would sniff out any scheme Skyler can cook up to hide money. :shrug:

At least Walt learned to roll the barrel instead of lifting it


----------



## danielhart

betts4 said:


> Well, he's cooking for his life.


a fitting end for the pathetic POS imo


----------



## Bierboy

Hank said:


> Whatever you're smoking, please pass it around.


This...


----------



## uncdrew

betts4 said:


> Sure bury the barrels in two holes. Spend more countless hours digging in the sun, in the sand/dirt and such.
> 
> I would have thought bury some and then hide some and then, be really smart and hide a couple somewhere else. Spread it out so that you know not all of it will be touched.
> 
> That however would take time and some planning.


Digging one big hole isn't too much quicker than two small holes.

Plus, he was digging at night, wasn't he?


----------



## Fahtrim

uncdrew said:


> Digging one big hole isn't too much quicker than two small holes.
> 
> Plus, he was digging at night, wasn't he?


Getting the hole started in the desert would be the hard part I think, softer as you get deeper probably, so probably quicker to do one hole and fill back in one hole.

He was digging during the day, he went back home and collapsed that night with that "talk" with Skyler.


----------



## uncdrew

Fahtrim said:


> Getting the hole started in the desert would be the hard part I think, softer as you get deeper probably, so probably quicker to do one hole and fill back in one hole.
> 
> He was digging during the day, he went back home and collapsed that night with that "talk" with Skyler.


Dunno. I think it's pretty hard. Might even be harder as you get deeper.

I'm sure Walt wishes he had dug 7 holes at this point.


----------



## kaszeta

JohnB1000 said:


> I feel Gomie should have got a better send off.


Yeah, he was one of my favorite minor characters:


----------



## kaszeta

uncdrew said:


> Dunno. I think it's pretty hard. Might even be harder as you get deeper.
> 
> I'm sure Walt wishes he had dug 7 holes at this point.


Does it really matter that much that the AB took most of it? Not sure that 80 million would help life on the run any better than 10 million.


----------



## Hank

I keep remembering things I wanted to mention.

I really liked how they made it realistic as possible when Walt was backing out of the driveway with Skyler's car behind him. It's not easy to just push a car in "PARK" and he really floored it to force it out of the way. For a rusty, old, beat up pick-up truck he bought in the desert, it sure had some mad horsepower and good tires! 

Hmmm. on second thought, I don't know what kind of car Skyler has, but I would have guessed it would have been a front-wheel drive car, so the front wheels/transmission should also have been locked-up (in "PARK") as well as the rear wheels that must have had the e-brake engaged. Unless it was a RWD car, then it works to have the rear wheels locked and the front wheels spinning freely. Either way, it was still an awesome scene.


----------



## uncdrew

kaszeta said:


> Does it really matter that much that the AB took most of it? Not sure that 80 million would help life on the run any better than 10 million.


Fine point.

But in most scenarios where someone discovers your pile of money, they don't actually leave you with any.


----------



## kaszeta

Hank said:


> Hmmm. on second thought, I don't know what kind of car Skyler has


It's a Ford Edge, BTW.


----------



## Dawghows

kaszeta said:


> Does it really matter that much that the AB took most of it? Not sure that 80 million would help life on the run any better than 10 million.


I don't think it was ever Walt's intent to go on the run with the money. His intention was for Skylar and the kids to have access to the money after he died.

Of course now that things have fallen apart like they have, of course, it's a different story.


----------



## jamesl

kaszeta said:


> ...Not sure that 80 million would help life on the run any better than 10 million.


10 million = 500 000 a year for the next 20 years 
or 9615 every week for the next 20 years 
all tax free

a family of 4 (soon to be 3) could EASILY live on that 
even if it does include a newborn and a teen with cerebral palsy

Portugal, South Korea, Canada, New Zealand or even Belize would all be fine places to live 
sure it would take some adjustment, but I think 9615 a week would ease the difficulty

I sure wouldn't have any problem with it
I'm single, I'm sure I could get by on a paltry 4 million 
(3846 each week for the next 20 years)


----------



## gweempose

I just got caught up after a mini-marathon the last few nights. All I can say is, WOW! This is just amazing television. As the series has progressed, I've wrestled with whether or not I should be rooting for Walt. Amazingly, I still found myself rooting for him, even at the end of this episode. I can't deny that I was relieved when he got on the van at the end and was spirited away to safety. Given all his recent actions, you would think I would want him to be apprehended, or perhaps even killed, but for some reason I don't. I think this is a testament to just how phenomenal both the writing and acting are on this show. In Walter White, they have created the perfect anti-hero.


----------



## uncdrew

You may join our "I <3 Walt" fan club.


----------



## Jon J

uncdrew said:


> But in most scenarios where someone discovers your pile of money, they don't actually leave you with any.


Honor among thieves...er, murderers?


----------



## MikeAndrews

Jon J said:


> Honor among thieves...er, murderers?


Yeah. That bugs me.

Jack: "I just stole 80% of your money,_ but we're square? I need to know we're square._"

For WHAT?

Then Walt says Jack still owes him Pinkman. Don't think that contract was supposed to be for $70 mil.


----------



## getreal

uncdrew said:


> You did give my post seven thumbs down.


Typo ... it was supposed to be 6 (to match your episode rating). 



Fahtrim said:


> Getting the hole started in the desert would be the hard part I think, softer as you get deeper probably, so probably quicker to do one hole and fill back in one hole.
> 
> He was digging during the day, he went back home and collapsed that night with that "talk" with Skyler.


In my neck of the woods (far from any desert) as you dig deeper you get clay (harder to dig) and eventually bedrock.

I was surprised that nobody mentioned hydration for a coughing cancer-stricken middle-aged man. Where there any water bottles during the desert dig or the desert barrel roll?


----------



## betts4

getreal said:


> I was surprised that nobody mentioned hydration for a coughing cancer-stricken middle-aged man. Where there any water bottles during the desert dig or the desert barrel roll?


I think it was mentioned during the thread for that episode.


----------



## 3D

getreal said:


> I was surprised that nobody mentioned hydration for a coughing cancer-stricken middle-aged man. Where there any water bottles during the desert dig or the desert barrel roll?


So now you're nitpicking the nitpickers?


----------



## john4200

3D said:


> So now you're nitpicking the nitpickers?


I'll nitpick the nitpicker of nitpicking nitpickers and say that you forgot to give him the multiple thumbs down. :down::down::down::down:


----------



## Marco

In which Deadspin's Drew Magary starts watching Breaking Bad as of last Sunday's episode.


----------



## astrohip

Marco said:


> In which Deadspin's Drew Magary starts watching Breaking Bad as of last Sunday's episode.


Actually, he was not far off on his review. The only part he really missed was the phone call from Walt to Skyler. He had no way of knowing Walt's real intent. He saw it as "Walt calls his wife to ream her out and say hateful, awful things to her. I thought he was gonna kill the baby over the phone and have her listen, because that's a real power move."

It appears we've wasted 64 hours watching this show. Just watch the final ep or two, and enjoy the finish.


----------



## Hank

I watched the first and last episode of LOST, and really feel that I didn't miss much by not watching the rest in the middle.


----------



## tivoboyjr

Hank said:


> I watched the first and last episode of LOST, and really feel that I didn't miss much by not watching the rest in the middle.


Au contraire mon frère. As a whole, it's not in the same league as Breaking Bad, but the first few seasons of Lost were the most fun I've ever had watching TV. The rest of it was a little frustrating, but I still enjoyed it overall.


----------



## danterner

uncdrew said:


> You may join our "I <3 Walt" fan club.


----------



## getreal

john4200 said:


> I'll nitpick the nitpicker of nitpicking nitpickers and say that you forgot to give him the multiple thumbs down. :down::down::down::down:


Now you're being a nitWit.


----------



## uncdrew

tivoboyjr said:


> Au contraire mon frère. As a whole, it's not in the same league as Breaking Bad, but the first few seasons of Lost were the most fun I've ever had watching TV. The rest of it was a little frustrating, but I still enjoyed it overall.


Yes, the first several years Lost was amazing. Desmond in the hatch with Mommas & Poppas playing was amazing stuff.


----------



## gweempose

uncdrew said:


> Desmond in the hatch with Mommas & Poppas playing was amazing stuff.


That whole sequence was just brilliant! It's easily one of my favorite scenes in any TV show ...

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_5ZQW0BCFU[/media]


----------



## tivoboyjr

Also, due to my love for Lost and Breaking Bad, some of the videos people have made tying them together crack me up. Jack!!! WAALLLT!!!


----------



## stellie93

Or the next season that began with Juliet baking muffins and singing Downtown, or something and you're going, "where the heck are we now?" Ah, the good old days.


----------



## MikeAndrews

tivoboyjr said:


> Also, due to my love for Lost and Breaking Bad, some of the videos people have made tying them together crack me up. Jack!!! WAALLLT!!!


Check in on Huell.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oP_4z4IoYHs[/media]



Spoiler



You can bail after the first 1-2 minutes unless you want to enjoy the music for an hour. There is no payoff.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Huell was on Kimmel last night acting as "extra security" because Aaron Paul was on the episode. It was pretty funny.


----------



## Hank

netringer said:


> Check in on Huell.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oP_4z4IoYHs[/media]


Along the same lines, this video is called: "Breaking Bad Episode 514 Ozymandias Leak"

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8SJaQNC_rw[/media]

Contains no spoilers for future episodes.


----------



## Bierboy

Wow....you guys have WAAAAAAY too much time on your hands...


----------



## danterner

I liked both of those!


----------



## Hank

I haven't listened to this yet, but you can bet I will..

Listen to the Directors Commentary for Breaking Bads Ozymandias


----------



## Cearbhaill

Hank said:


> I haven't listened to this yet, but you can bet I will..
> 
> Listen to the Directors Commentary for Breaking Bads Ozymandias


Oh, thank you!!!!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rian Johnson (the director) was also on the official podcast for this episode along with Vince and the writers. It was very informative, as usual.


----------



## Anubys

DevdogAZ said:


> Rian Johnson (the director) was also on the official podcast for this episode along with Vince and the writers. It was very informative, as usual.


If they could just stop talking about how wonderful everyone is and how great everyone is and how amazing everyone is...Jesus...it's like 1.5 hours of podcast that can be cut down to a good half an hour if they would just stop sucking each other's...um...thumb...


----------



## JohnB1000

Anubys said:


> If they could just stop talking about how wonderful everyone is and how great everyone is and how amazing everyone is...Jesus...it's like 1.5 hours of podcast that can be cut down to a good half an hour if they would just stop sucking each other's...um...thumb...


I agree, the podcast has interesting moments but there really is such a large amount of bs that it's hard to get through it.


----------



## DougF

Finally got to watch last night and....wow. That was the fastest hour ever. A couple of comments.

Kudos to the show for killing Hank so early. Others would have dragged it out for the whole hour to help Dean Norris get his Emmy nom. I'm glad they put the story first.

The phone call. Good stuff. I caught on pretty quickly. His demeanor, tone of voice, word choice, everything was just off. I looked at my wife and said "He's giving her an out". 

Awesome hour of TV.


----------



## betts4

The second to last episode is being aired on my birthday!!!


----------



## getreal

Nice video clip on Funny or Die about what's next for Hank on BB.


----------



## danterner

getreal said:


> Nice video clip on Funny or Die about what's next for Hank on BB.


Thanks for posting that - I was amused


----------



## JohnB1000

Then there is Dean Norris Spoils The End of Breaking Bad (of course he doesn't really)

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/636264ec55/dean-norris-spoils-breaking-bad


----------



## ADent

Hank said:


> I really liked how they made it realistic as possible when Walt was backing out of the driveway with Skyler's car behind him. It's not easy to just push a car in "PARK" and he really floored it to force it out of the way. For a rusty, old, beat up pick-up truck he bought in the desert, it sure had some mad horsepower and good tires!
> 
> Hmmm. on second thought, I don't know what kind of car Skyler has, but I would have guessed it would have been a front-wheel drive car, so the front wheels/transmission should also have been locked-up (in "PARK") as well as the rear wheels that must have had the e-brake engaged. Unless it was a RWD car, then it works to have the rear wheels locked and the front wheels spinning freely. Either way, it was still an awesome scene.


Yeah, I was thinking it was lucky he picked up a hot rod pickup with limited slip rear end.

The Edge was shown with the parking brake on, but parked in neutral since the rear wheels did not spin but the fronts did on the Ford.

Most cars have rear wheel parking brakes.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Oh. Was I the only one that saw that the gas was leaking when they showed Jesse Pinkman hiding under the car?

I knew. Walt didn't.

Do a movie theater thing:
WALT! O' MAN! I TOL' YOU DAT THE GAS TANK WAS LEAKING!


----------



## audioscience

Get comments and notes here everyone. I haven't been on Now Playing in a while but this episode deserves it. I too didn't realize Walt was taking the fall with his phone call to Skylar, although it seemed fishy to me and it wasn't a typical Walt moment, I was thrown off and couldn't quite pinpoint it. Thanks, I went back and watched it and saw the understanding in Skylar's face. Bravo.

Anyhow, all the events in the last few episodes got me thinking about Walt's character. Is he inherently good? Evil? Neutral? Or where does he fall on the character scale? I dug up these two images. I'm curious what you all think where he falls. I like the second one as we see every aspect of his nature.



















Oh, and I'm team Walt.


----------



## Hank

Yeah, that first image doesn't really make much logical sense. The second one is spot on.

I'm also back on Team Walt. He might lose his family and his money, but somehow, I want to see him "get away" with it all. But I doubt that will happen.


----------



## gweempose

Hank said:


> I'm also back on Team Walt. He might lose his family and his money, but somehow, I want to see him "get away" with it all. But I doubt that will happen.


We have no way of knowing how much time will pass before he comes back to town. It may be a while, in which case his cancer could have substantially progressed. If he is truly dying, then he really doesn't have much to lose. He might as well go out in a blaze of glory.


----------



## MikeAndrews

One thing that hit me with Walt:

If he's now invisible far away with the new life and ID. Before he comes back for whatever mission, how does he get the news that Jesse needs saving or the Ayrans need killing? It's not like they would have his phone number.

My guess is that Walt decides to get the rest of his barrels from Uncle Jack so he can leave his family something (more) after he dies, although there's no easy way to put the money aside for them without having it confiscated.


----------



## Hank

netringer said:


> Before he come back for whatever mission, how does he get the news that Jesse needs saving or the Ayrans need killing? It's not like they would have his phone number.


Better call Saul!


----------



## jamesl

netringer said:


> ...
> My guess is that Walt decides to get the rest of his barrels from Uncle Jack so he can leave his family something (more) after he dies...


but his family is dead ..
oh wait I guess I should have put that in a spoiler tag


----------



## Kamakzie

Probably fake but funny nonetheless. http://twitchy.com/2013/09/20/relax...ad-props-up-for-auction-are-fake-or-are-they/


----------



## danterner

gweempose said:


> We have no way of knowing how much time will pass before he comes back to town. It may be a while, in which case his cancer could have substantially progressed. If he is truly dying, then he really doesn't have much to lose. He might as well go out in a blaze of glory.


Don't we? When he picks up the car and gun from Jim Beaver at the Denny's, it's his 52nd birthday. And we know the events currently are maybe a month or two after his 51st, right? So we know that he's vanished for about (but a bit less than) a year before he returns.


----------



## DevdogAZ

danterner said:


> Don't we? When he picks up the car and gun from Jim Beaver at the Denny's, it's his 52nd birthday. And we know the events currently are maybe a month or two after his 51st, right? So we know that he's vanished for about (but a bit less than) a year before he returns.


No way. The 51st birthday happened last season before the whole "Crystal Blue Persuasion" montage. Walt earned that whole $80 million after his 51st birthday. And then he retired for at least a month before Hank found out.

Also, in this last episode, they said Holly was 18 months old, and she wasn't born at the beginning of the series. So there's probably only a couple months left until his 52nd birthday.


----------



## jamesl

Kamakzie said:


> Probably fake but funny nonetheless. http://twitchy.com/2013/09/20/relax...ad-props-up-for-auction-are-fake-or-are-they/


LOL at #3 in the pic


----------



## getreal

netringer said:


> One thing that hit me with Walt:
> 
> If he's now invisible far away with the new life and ID. Before he comes back for whatever mission, how does he get the news that Jesse needs saving or the Ayrans need killing?


 Walt/Heisenberg WANTS Jesse dead. Jesse's betrayal lead to Hank's death, which Walt wanted to avoid at all costs ($80m, though Uncle Jack left him $11m), and led to the final destruction of his family.


----------



## getreal

Kamakzie said:


> Probably fake but funny nonetheless. http://twitchy.com/2013/09/20/relax...ad-props-up-for-auction-are-fake-or-are-they/


With the level of security on this show, there's no way those are real. Maybe Jimmy Kimmel is up to another one of his internet hoaxes ...


----------



## Bierboy

Kamakzie said:


> Probably fake but funny nonetheless. http://twitchy.com/2013/09/20/relax...ad-props-up-for-auction-are-fake-or-are-they/


But...but...but...Marie's


Spoiler



prison jumpsuit


 isn't purple!!


----------



## bsnelson

OK, all this talk about Walt's 52nd birthday and all (e.g. "why would his new identity have the same birthday") - we're rewatching the series and watched S05aE01 last night: You never actually see his DL to be able to verify the date, so we don't even know when this is with certainty. He could have chosen a birthdate 6 months offset from his real one. Shoot, he could have made himself a year younger and this "52nd birthday" at Denny's could be almost 2 years after the happenings of the episodes aired to date. 

Just sayin'... 

Brad


----------



## markz

Here's an interesting article showing what all has happened during the timeframe of the show:

http://www.theatlanticwire.com/ente...d-glaring-flaw-breaking-bad-chronology/68987/

I didn't see any spoilers.


----------



## Marco

bsnelson said:


> OK, all this talk about Walt's 52nd birthday and all (e.g. "why would his new identity have the same birthday") - we're rewatching the series and watched S05aE01 last night: You never actually see his DL to be able to verify the date, so we don't even know when this is with certainty. He could have chosen a birthdate 6 months offset from his real one. Shoot, he could have made himself a year younger and this "52nd birthday" at Denny's could be almost 2 years after the happenings of the episodes aired to date.
> 
> Just sayin'...
> 
> Brad


Why would he draw attention to himself with the bacon numerals on a fake-ID made-up 52nd birthday? Wouldn't that be incredibly stupid? Isn't it much easier to imagine him slipping up and doing that on his real birthday, out of nostalgia, grief, what have you?


----------



## bsnelson

Marco said:


> Why would he draw attention to himself with the bacon numerals on a fake-ID made-up 52nd birthday? Wouldn't that be incredibly stupid? Isn't it much easier to imagine him slipping up and doing that on his real birthday, out of nostalgia, grief, what have you?


No, I mean that maybe he had his birthday changed on the new ID. He did have to show the ID to prove that it was his birthday, so we do know that whatever day this was, it's the one on the license.

As for drawing attention to himself - there weren't too many people around to notice, and certainly not many that would recognize him with the new "look".

Brad


----------



## Marco

1. Imagine you have Walt's birthday tradition. Would you play with your bacon on your fake-ID birthday, or your real birthday?

2. The "attention" I'm talking about is the act of making him a memorable customer to the waitress, if the police should come asking. If he hadn't made bacon numbers or mentioned his birthday, she might forget all about him, which is a good thing if you're on the run, eh?


----------



## Hank

Despite all the alternate possibilities of this fake-id birthday being different or the same real life birthday, I think it was just a convenient "artistic license" moment for the writers to convey that only one year has actually transpired. No tin-foil hat conspiracy theories needed. Sometimes a banana is just a banana.


----------



## jamesl

Marco said:


> 2. The "attention" I'm talking about is the act of making him a memorable customer to the waitress, if the police should come asking. If he hadn't made bacon numbers or mentioned his birthday, she might forget all about him, which is a good thing if you're on the run, eh?


he plans on being dead in an hour and 15 minutes  so he doesn't really care if she remembers him or not


----------



## pdhenry

Marco said:


> 2. The "attention" I'm talking about is the act of making him a memorable customer to the waitress, if the police should come asking. If he hadn't made bacon numbers or mentioned his birthday, she might forget all about him, which is a good thing if you're on the run, eh?


Didn't he tip her $100? If so, it doesn't matter what he did with the bacon.


----------



## pdhenry

markz said:


> Here's an interesting article showing what all has happened during the timeframe of the show:
> 
> http://www.theatlanticwire.com/ente...d-glaring-flaw-breaking-bad-chronology/68987/
> 
> I didn't see any spoilers.


A critical flaw in their analysis (excusable given the dateline) is revealed by the now-seen disclosure that Holly is 18 months old.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Marco said:


> 1. Imagine you have Walt's birthday tradition. Would you play with your bacon on your fake-ID birthday, or your real birthday?
> 
> 2. The "attention" I'm talking about is the act of making him a memorable customer to the waitress, if the police should come asking. If he hadn't made bacon numbers or mentioned his birthday, she might forget all about him, which is a good thing if you're on the run, eh?


$100 tip on a free breakfast is going to make him memorable no matter what.



Hank said:


> Despite all the alternate possibilities of this fake-id birthday being different or the same real life birthday, I think it was just a convenient "artistic license" moment for the writers to convey that only one year has actually transpired. No tin-foil hat conspiracy theories needed. Sometimes a banana is just a banana.


Exactly. The writers did that so we would have a clue to the timeline. If Walt just chose some random day for his new birthday, and then went through the process of doing his birthday bacon tradition on a day that wasn't really his birthday, that would be kind of pointless to show the viewers.


----------



## BitbyBlit

Hank said:


> Actually, it's 20s, 50s, and 100s if you look at the straps.


You're right. I was confusing this set of money with the money Walt got from Gus, which was never in 100s. (Except when Gus was angry at him.)

Even though I didn't remember any 10s, I knew there were 3 denominations, and so figured it had to be 10s, 20s, and 50s thinking there were no 100s.


----------



## BitbyBlit

Marco said:


> 1. Imagine you have Walt's birthday tradition. Would you play with your bacon on your fake-ID birthday, or your real birthday?


Exactly. We have to look at the bacon first, then the ID. Obviously Walt was not doing the bacon tradition as a show for anyone else. Thus, we can conclude that he had an emotional connection to "today", therefore making "today" his real birthday.

We also know that the waitress verified that "today" matched the day shown on his ID. Thus, we can conclude that the ID has his real birthday.

I suppose we don't technically know if the year is the same, but that is irrelevant. We know that Walt is 52 as evidenced by how he arranged the bacon.

If Walt wasn't really 52, then the only people he would have been faking out would have been the viewers, and the writers have been very good about never cheating like that.


----------



## Marco

DevdogAZ said:


> $100 tip on a free breakfast is going to make him memorable no matter what.


I could argue that a $100 tip would be a good way to persuade somebody NOT to remember you. But of course you'd have to actually ask for that.


----------



## MacThor

At the point he returns to ABQ he just doesn't care. "Hello, Carol."


----------

